# Seguimento Sul - Dezembro 2019



## Pedro1993 (1 Dez 2019 às 09:59)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (1 Dez 2019 às 12:26)

Bom dia
O Ipma está moribundo.. 
Alguém sabe o que choveu hoje aqui no Algarve dado que o Ipma não mostra nada!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Dez 2019 às 12:56)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia
> O Ipma está moribundo..
> Alguém sabe o que choveu hoje aqui no Algarve dado que o Ipma não mostra nada!


De acordo com as estações *NETATMO* temos isto: 
Faro - 2 mm
Ilha de Faro - 0,3 mm
Tavira - 2,8 mm 
Cabanas de Tavira - 2,9 mm 
Almancil - 1,8 mm
Guia - 1 mm 
Portimão - 1 mm
Odiáxere - 1,3 mm 

E, de acordo com a rede *Wunderground*, temos isto:
Vila Nova de Cacela - 4,1 mm
Budens - 4 mm
Monchique - 6,1 mm

Bem, é mais do que o esperado.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (1 Dez 2019 às 13:30)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> De acordo com as estações *NETATMO* temos isto:
> Faro - 2 mm
> Ilha de Faro - 0,3 mm
> Tavira - 2,8 mm
> ...



Bom pelo menos não se tem que regar a horta ou as flores.


----------



## frederico (1 Dez 2019 às 14:58)

Os acumulados desde Outubro em boa parte da Andaluzia não diferem muito dos acumulados do Algarve. E a Estremadura espanhola também está em seca. Esta sinóptica evoca o Outono de 2009. Acumulados enormes no Norte e seca muito grave no Sul.

A 20 de Novembro o sudoeste de Espanha estava assim:

Cáceres: 88.4 mm
Sevilha: 30.8 mm
Huelva: 35.8 mm
Córdoba: 41.7 mm
Cádiz: 34.2 mm
Málaga: 39.8 mm
Badajoz: 67.8 mm


----------



## joralentejano (1 Dez 2019 às 15:34)

Boa Tarde,
Madrugada com alguns aguaceiros e o dia segue igual. Depois de almoço parece que esta zona estava no meio do núcleo e aproveitei para dar uma voltinha. 
Cá deixo algumas fotos. 
Tudo bem verdejante e água em muitos locais, é pena agora parar de chover. 
























Muitas árvores já praticamente sem folhas.




Cogumelos é coisa que não falta por estes campos fora...




















____________
Acumulados até ao momento:
Portalegre: *9mm*
Netatmo: *3.2mm*
Elvas: *2.8mm*

Por aqui, têm caído uns aguaceiros bem intensos portanto o acumulado será certamente superior a 5mm.  

*12,7ºC* atuais.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Dez 2019 às 15:48)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Tarde,
> Madrugada com alguns aguaceiros e o dia segue igual. Depois de almoço parece que esta zona estava no meio do núcleo e aproveitei para dar uma voltinha.
> Cá deixo algumas fotos.
> Tudo bem verdejante e água em muitos locais, é pena agora parar de chover.
> ...



A cor verde da ervas, até dá aí já um toque especial, nesses olivais tradicionais, parece que até as oliveiras sobressaem mais ainda na paisagem, é bom também ver que as linhas de água aos poucos já recuperaram a sua vida, aliás agora é esperar que a partir do meio do mes, que a chuva regresse novamente, isto para não voltarmos novamente á estaca zero.


----------



## RedeMeteo (1 Dez 2019 às 15:53)

Pena aqui no Baixo Alentejo nada correr


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Dez 2019 às 16:29)

Boas.
Sigo com 10.5ºC e 7.8mm, ainda vai chovendo fraco. O vento já começa a tender para Norte, à medida que a depressão se afasta. Lá vem a nordestada com tempo mais seco...


----------



## joralentejano (1 Dez 2019 às 17:28)

Pedro1993 disse:


> A cor verde da ervas, até dá aí já um toque especial, nesses olivais tradicionais, parece que até as oliveiras sobressaem mais ainda na paisagem, é bom também ver que as linhas de água aos poucos já recuperaram a sua vida, aliás agora é esperar que a partir do meio do mes, que a chuva regresse novamente, isto para não voltarmos novamente á estaca zero.


Sem dúvida que está tudo muito mais cheio de vida.  Esperemos mesmo que seja só uma breve pausa na precipitação e não como nos anos anteriores porque ainda se precisa de muito mais. Veremos!!
_____________
Chuva moderada persistente, por aqui. Mais uma boa rega!!


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Dez 2019 às 17:36)

joralentejano disse:


> Sem dúvida que está tudo muito mais cheio de vida.  Esperemos mesmo que seja só uma breve pausa na precipitação e não como nos anos anteriores porque ainda se precisa de muito mais. Veremos!!
> _____________
> Chuva moderada persistente, por aqui. Mais uma boa rega!!



Pois é, assim esperemos, que ainda faz falta, que chova muito mais, e se possível repartida pelo vários meses, até á primavera, essa chuva que tens por aí, era bem visível o céu bastante escuro a partir daqui, aliás todo o eco, passou-me aqui ao lado, praticamente.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Dez 2019 às 18:41)

Estremoz: precipitação de 9,3 mm hoje.


----------



## frederico (1 Dez 2019 às 19:21)

Uma pequena mudança e poderemos ter uma surpresa. Mas a esperança é pouca. Previsão da Aemet para amanhã.






Precipitação máxima esperada.






Penso que o percurso desta cut-off poderá trazer consequências e mexer com a estabilidade crónica no Atlântico à latitude do Sul de Portugal e de Marrocos.


----------



## comentador (1 Dez 2019 às 20:55)

Boa noite

A manhã foi de chuva em Alvalade Sado onde acumulou 6,0 mm. O rio Sado continua sem água corrente, existe água só em alguns pegos maiores. Esta manhã ao passar o rio deu para confirmar isto. A seca no Baixo Alentejo continua muito grave, já deu para nascer algumas ervas mas a 30-40 cm encontramos terra completamente seca sem humidade.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Dez 2019 às 21:27)

comentador disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> A manhã foi de chuva em Alvalade Sado onde acumulou 6,0 mm. O rio Sado continua sem água corrente, existe água só em alguns pegos maiores. Esta manhã ao passar o rio deu para confirmar isto. A seca no Baixo Alentejo continua muito grave, já deu para nascer algumas ervas mas a 30-40 cm encontramos terra completamente seca sem humidade.



É verdade toda essa situação é muito preocupante ainda para mais tendo em conta que já estamos em Dezembro, a distribuição de precipitação não foi nem de perto, nem de loge homogénia pelo nosso país, e é ele pequeno, em termos de área geográfica, muitas pessoas do norte parece que já estão fartas de chuva.
Eu aqui pela zona centro, temos já erva com cerca de 40 cm de altura em zonas mais baixas, mas os solos tem estado a absorver toda a água que conseguem, e todas as linhas de água estão completamente secas, tal como estavam em pleno verão.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Dez 2019 às 21:51)

A chuva parou por volta das 18h e o céu rapidamente limpou, a noite segue calma com* 8,8ºC* e 100% hr. A humidade é tanta que os telhados ainda estão a pingar...

Acumulados finais do evento:
Portalegre: *12.1mm*
Netatmo: *5mm*
Elvas: *4.3mm
*
Nos próximos dias lá vem o vento de Leste estragar isto tudo.


----------



## frederico (1 Dez 2019 às 22:23)

comentador disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> A manhã foi de chuva em Alvalade Sado onde acumulou 6,0 mm. O rio Sado continua sem água corrente, existe água só em alguns pegos maiores. Esta manhã ao passar o rio deu para confirmar isto. A seca no Baixo Alentejo continua muito grave, já deu para nascer algumas ervas mas a 30-40 cm encontramos terra completamente seca sem humidade.



Em Espanha... indíce de precipitação para três anos. 







E para um ano:


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Dez 2019 às 13:29)

Começam a entrar aguaceiros vindos de Espanha no Sotavento algarvio.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Dez 2019 às 14:28)

Tarde a "complicar-se" no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve, com aguaceiros a estenderem-se de leste para oeste...

EDIT (15h00): Ecos vermelhos sobre a Quarteira, no radar de precipitação do IPMA às 14h45.





Foto online à 15h20 (para leste a partir de Vilamoura)


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Dez 2019 às 01:45)

Ontem, os acumulados dos aguaceiros vindos de Espanha foram bem localizados. 
Vila Nova de Cacela, da rede Wunderground, foi a única estação das que vi que registou alguma coisa, e até foi realmente algo, mais concretamente 8,5 mm.


----------



## vamm (3 Dez 2019 às 07:26)

Ainda do passado domingo, antes de começarem os aguaceiros





Hoje, o dia começa com 3.9ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Dez 2019 às 19:21)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e ameno. 

Máxima: 18.3ºC
mínima: 9.1ºC


Faz hoje 30 anos, em que a ponte romana de Tavira ficou parcialmente destruída:


----------



## joralentejano (3 Dez 2019 às 20:29)

Boa Noite,
Últimos dias ventosos e frios por aqui.  Dispensava-se bem o vento que tem havido, porque para além de ser seco, origina uma sensação bastante desagradável.
Ontem em Portalegre:





Hoje estive por Estremoz e só se estava bem ao sol, ainda bem que não havia nuvens. 

Máx: *14,1ºC*
Min:* 6,8ºC*

Neste momento, *8,3ºC* e uma ligeira brisa.


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Dez 2019 às 22:30)

Boas,
Tal como o previsto sem grande frio por aqui( pelo menos para mim), ao contrário do que se andava aí a anunciar na comunicação social e algumas páginas do fb lol.
Máxima de 12°c e mínima de 5°c.
Ontem foi um dia bem ventoso, hoje enfraqueceu.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Dez 2019 às 13:07)

Por aqui, hoje parece ser Janeiro e está um frio de rachar...   Sigo com 12.4ºC e algumas pingas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Dez 2019 às 20:06)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e frio.

Máxima. 14.1ºC
mínima. 7.0ºC
actual. 9.2ºC


----------



## vamm (4 Dez 2019 às 21:03)

Bem, que dia gélido! 

• 6h30 estavam 2.8ºC em Ourique e 1.5ºC em Garvão
• 13h estavam 14ºC
• 17h estavam 11ºC
• agora estão 6.5ºC


----------



## trovoadas (4 Dez 2019 às 22:19)

Boas hoje também senti fresco... 
Já tinha saudades de um dia assim!
Nublado, frio e húmido! Ainda senti uns pingos mas não passou disso. Segue fresquinho... Lá fora...


----------



## cool (5 Dez 2019 às 08:58)

Bom dia.
Bastante frio aqui por Grândola.....céu limpo e vento nulo.
Os modelos continuam a adiar e retirar chuva...vamos lá ver o que nos reservam as próximas semanas.
Quando fico stressado pela ausência de precipitação tento pensar que o Inverno ainda nem começou...
.


----------



## Maria Elleonor (5 Dez 2019 às 13:19)

Ontem às 21:00 o termômetro marcava 9° em Loulé, tão bom!


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Dez 2019 às 20:15)

Bem, hoje a estação de Castro Marim foi quase aos 22 graus, com vento de leste e respectiva humidade baixa.
Dias assim so agravam a situação que já em si é péssima.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Dez 2019 às 20:59)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bem, hoje a estação de Castro Marim foi quase aos 22 graus, com vento de leste e respectiva humidade baixa.
> Dias assim so agravam a situação que já em si é péssima.



Aqui pelo distrito de Santarém, a humidade á superfície também tem "fugido" qb, com vários dias na ordem os 20ºC, vai valendo pelo menos a grande quantidade de orvalho que cai em cada noite.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Dez 2019 às 11:48)

Estremoz: 12,8 ºC com denso nevoeiro; à espera da chuva durante a parte da tarde ...


----------



## Gerofil (8 Dez 2019 às 16:07)

Estremoz: chuvisca  Tempo quente (12,4 ºC) e muito húmido, com nevoeiro denso (sensação de tempo abafado).


----------



## Gerofil (8 Dez 2019 às 19:31)

Estremoz: continua a chuviscar  ... as beiras dos telhados  correm.


----------



## comentador (8 Dez 2019 às 19:40)

Boa noite!
Em Alvalade o dia esteve muito nublado mas sem chuva alguma, o que é normal em Dezembro nesta altura.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Dez 2019 às 11:13)

Boas!
Por Portalegre inversão térmica intensa, com nuvens baixas que há pouco tempo levantaram. 10.1ºC e 95% HR com 0.2mm acumulados do nevoeiro. Entretanto na estação do IPMA na serra estão uns 13ºC com 30% HR


----------



## joralentejano (9 Dez 2019 às 20:52)

SpiderVV disse:


> Boas!
> Por Portalegre inversão térmica intensa, com nuvens baixas que há pouco tempo levantaram. 10.1ºC e 95% HR com 0.2mm acumulados do nevoeiro. Entretanto na estação do IPMA na serra estão uns 13ºC com 30% HR


Já tenho saudades de sair de Arronches com nevoeiro cerrado e chegar a Portalegre com tudo limpo e ver um "mar" de nevoeiro nas zonas baixas. 
Ontem aconteceu o mesmo, mas quando vi o valor de 26% ás 6h da manhã, achei bastante estranho porque grande parte do país tinha a humidade nos 100% e o vento média da estação era de NW. Entretanto, depois cheguei à conclusão de que o valor seria real porque a estação das Penhas Douradas também estava igual. 
Apesar do vento predominante ser de NW, o ar em altitude está bastante seco daí estes valores nas zonas mais elevadas.


----------



## RedeMeteo (9 Dez 2019 às 21:04)

Estação MeteoAlentejo de Sines (Davis Pro Vantage 2) já online
http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/sines/


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Dez 2019 às 22:19)

Lá veio uma lufada de ar seco com o vento...


----------



## Gerofil (10 Dez 2019 às 23:56)

Esta tarde (17h25)...


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Dez 2019 às 08:58)

A várzea de Aljezur ontem registou uma das mínimas mais baixas da rede IPMA, assim como a máxima mais alta da referida rede. O normal nesta altura. 

Mínima: -0,4 graus
Máxima:  20 graus

A estação de Castro Marim segue com 5 dias consecutivos de t. máximas ente os 20/21 graus.
Os camones devem estar bem felizes. Lol


----------



## cool (11 Dez 2019 às 10:27)

Bom dia.
Aqui por Grândola caíram alguns aguaceiros moderados logo pela manhã...coisa pouca... mas vai dando para manter a terra molhada.
Agora está algum vento e o sol já apareceu.
Vamos esperar que a chuva prevista para os próximos dias se confirme.


----------



## cool (12 Dez 2019 às 10:26)

Bom dia.
Por aqui céu parcialmente nublado e  vento moderado.
Em principio a chuva prevista para a madrugada de domingo/segunda feira será certa e bem vinda.
Se tudo correr bem não será a única...segundo dizem os modelos.
Entrando no capítulo do sonho acho que o sul já merecia uma cut-off a sudoeste.......já há tanto tempo que não acontece...
Seria uma excelente prenda de Natal....mesmo que fosse entregue umas semanas depois.
Para já estou contente com a que está prevista.
Nada é que não é nada !


----------



## Gerofil (12 Dez 2019 às 16:35)

Estremoz: chuva e frio  com nevoeiro


----------



## MSantos (12 Dez 2019 às 17:29)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Estação MeteoAlentejo de Sines (Davis Pro Vantage 2) já online
> http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/sines/



Mais uma! Parabéns!


----------



## joralentejano (12 Dez 2019 às 18:32)

Boas,
Chuva escassa a Sul e também por todo o interior, especialmente junto à fronteira onde não há registo de acumulados em algumas estações do IPMA, até mesmo a Norte. Típicas situações em que a precipitação fica retida nas montanhas, algo bastante evidente no radar.
Lá para os meus lados, o balanço dos acumulados é o seguinte:
Portalegre: *3.8mm*
Netatmo: *0.9mm*
Elvas: *0.1mm*

A estação netatmo segue com 7.4mm mensais. No ano passado, a mesma acumulou 30mm sendo que quase 5mm foram provenientes do nevoeiro existente quase todos os dias.  Apenas houve precipitação em 4 dias.
Espero que as previsões se mantenham e que este mês de Dezembro quebre a regra dos últimos anos.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Dez 2019 às 00:16)

Estremoz: chuviscos intermitentes desde o meio da tarde até agora 

Vento moderado.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Dez 2019 às 01:50)

Por aqui intensificou o vento em relação à maioria do dia de ontem. Sigo com 11.7ºC e rajadas na ordem dos 50 km/h.

Ontem acabei o dia com 3.8mm acumulados.


----------



## Manuel Amador (13 Dez 2019 às 13:50)

Bom dia

A reportar desde o Alandroal. Chuva miudinha desde Évora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Enviado do meu MI 8 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (15 Dez 2019 às 01:13)

Boa Noite,
E amanhã/hoje lá começa o evento de precipitação. Atendendo ás previsões atuais, estão previstos mais de 100mm para a minha zona em pouco mais de 1 semana, o que será excelente! Apesar de os solos ainda não estarem saturados por lá, se cair aquilo que está previsto logo na segunda deverão haver cheias e por isso, esta precipitação já deverá ter um impacto significativo nas Barragens e aquíferos. Na última vez que estive no Alentejo já se viam pequenas barragens completamente cheias e alguns ribeiros a correr, apesar de pouco. Aqueles 40/50mm que caíram em um dia na zona, no mês de Novembro, mudaram completamente tudo de figura.
Portalegre nestes últimos 3 dias acumulou *15mm* e Elvas apenas *1.3mm*, como é habitual nestas situações. Acredito que a Serra de S. Mamede acumule quase 200mm durante os próximos dias, veremos!


----------



## Agreste (15 Dez 2019 às 08:35)

se cair o que está nos modelos... 100mm.

vamos passar de seca extrema para seca fraca ou até mesmo para situação normal.


----------



## RedeMeteo (15 Dez 2019 às 09:24)

Noite de alguma chuva em Sines:
http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/sines/


----------



## trovoadas (15 Dez 2019 às 10:13)

Não estou a ver uma situação sustentada no tempo... Definitivamente pode chegar alguma água às ribeiras mas não sei se dará para acumular alguma coisa nas barragens. Para se ter uma noção neste momento está tudo seco, nem pegos existem nas ribeiras. No fim de semana passado fui até Lagos e reparei que em todas as ribeiras inclusive aquelas que derivam de Monchique é só cascalho! E curiosamente até na vegetação nota-se que o barlavento está um pouco melhor que o sotavento, mesmo assim, na prática as diferenças são poucas.
Por agora segue com alguma chuva fraca/chuvisco


----------



## João Pedro (15 Dez 2019 às 10:27)

trovoadas disse:


> Não estou a ver uma situação sustentada no tempo... Definitivamente pode chegar alguma água às ribeiras mas não sei se dará para acumular alguma coisa nas barragens. Para se ter uma noção neste momento está tudo seco, nem pegos existem nas ribeiras. No fim de semana passado fui até Lagos e reparei que em todas as ribeiras inclusive aquelas que derivam de Monchique é só cascalho! E curiosamente até na vegetação nota-se que o barlavento está um pouco melhor que o sotavento, mesmo assim, na prática as diferenças são poucas.
> Por agora segue com alguma chuva fraca/chuvisco


A procissão ainda agora vai no adro... pode não repor a normalidade, mas será certamente um grande alívio, mesmo que temporário. É melhor esperarmos para ver, pode ser que seja o início da mudança


----------



## joralentejano (15 Dez 2019 às 18:35)

Boas,
Para os meus lados já tem chovido qualquer coisa ao longo do dia de hoje, aparentemente tem sido boa chuva para os solos.
Os acumulados são os seguintes:
Portalegre: *6mm*
Netatmo: *4.6mm*
Elvas: *1mm*

Veremos os acumulados do dia de amanhã, se se concretizar o que está previsto será um bom começo e o suficiente para fazer encher os cursos de água por lá. No entanto, estão previstos acumulados bem elevados para quinta-feira...
Espero chegar ao Alentejo no próximo fim de semana e ver água por todo o lado.


----------



## comentador (15 Dez 2019 às 19:33)

Boa noite!

Em Alvalade o céu esteve bem carregado de nuvens mas estamos no Baixo Alentejo e está tudo dito. Nem uma pinga!! Os solos continuam ressequidos por baixo sem humidade a suspirar pela chuva que teima em não cair.


----------



## Toby (15 Dez 2019 às 20:04)

Sei que estou a incomodar-te com os meus planos.
Sensor AQI (SDS011 PPM2.5/10) na sua área.
Actualmente 5 em Portugal, um 6º em pouco tempo perto de Aveirio
A relação entre vento, temperatura e especialmente tempo (aquecimento,...) é interessante de observar.

Lagos:
https://maps.luftdaten.info/grafana...-sensor-view?orgId=1&panelId=2&var-node=25874


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Dez 2019 às 22:10)

Parece que estão a entrar pelo litoral alentejano umas células bem jeitosas.
Deverão descarregar bem entre Sines e Alcácer do Sal. 

Será que há algum sadino no fórum?


----------



## RedeMeteo (15 Dez 2019 às 22:37)

Em Sines começa a entrar alguma chuva
http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/sines/


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Dez 2019 às 01:07)

Esta noite, o sul de Portugal vai ser beneficiado com uma linha de instabilidade pré-frontal. Esta, neste momento, está a passar de raspão na região de Lisboa () e, na outra ponta, a entrar pelo Algarve Central. Por um lado, fico triste por não levar com os aguaceiros na cabeça. Por outro lado, fico contente ao ver certas regiões a levarem com boas quantidades de precipitação.


----------



## RedeMeteo (16 Dez 2019 às 02:07)

Pelo radar não vejo nsda de significativo para aqui.....


----------



## frederico (16 Dez 2019 às 02:47)

trovoadas disse:


> Não estou a ver uma situação sustentada no tempo... Definitivamente pode chegar alguma água às ribeiras mas não sei se dará para acumular alguma coisa nas barragens. Para se ter uma noção neste momento está tudo seco, nem pegos existem nas ribeiras. No fim de semana passado fui até Lagos e reparei que em todas as ribeiras inclusive aquelas que derivam de Monchique é só cascalho! E curiosamente até na vegetação nota-se que o barlavento está um pouco melhor que o sotavento, mesmo assim, na prática as diferenças são poucas.
> Por agora segue com alguma chuva fraca/chuvisco



Eu tenho 32 anos. Em 1994 vi pela primeira vez vegetação afectada pela seca. Voltei a ver em 2005 e depois em 2009. Esta seca é a pior de todas. Não é só no Algarve, é em todo o Baixo Alentejo, vale do Sado, zona de Alcácer do Sal. Previsão para hoje:


----------



## vamm (16 Dez 2019 às 06:42)

Acordar e ouvir chover com esta intensidade é uma bençào


----------



## comentador (16 Dez 2019 às 06:48)

Bom dia, Esta noite não choveu em Alvalade! Começou a chover há pouco mas com pouca intensidade. Está difícil!!!


----------



## vamm (16 Dez 2019 às 07:13)

comentador disse:


> Bom dia, Esta noite não choveu em Alvalade! Começou a chover há pouco mas com pouca intensidade. Está difícil!!!


Por aqui é como quem a derrama! O vento deve estar também “em bom”, porque quando a atira contra as janelas parecem balas


----------



## redragon (16 Dez 2019 às 07:24)

Por Elvas a chover... Esperemos q continue e com mais intensidade


----------



## aoc36 (16 Dez 2019 às 07:29)

A trovejar e a chover moderado por Albufeira.
Ps: bastante vento.


----------



## Gerofil (16 Dez 2019 às 07:47)

Estremoz: início da manhã com muita chuva ...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (16 Dez 2019 às 08:08)

Bom dia
Dia de muito vento de Sul com pouca chuva até cerca das 07h.
Agora chove intensamente o acumulado vai certamente disparar. 
O radar do IPMA a falhar e estamos às cegas!


----------



## Agreste (16 Dez 2019 às 08:14)

2 ou 3 trovoadas...

esta linha vai perdendo intensidade.


----------



## AnDré (16 Dez 2019 às 08:15)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia
> Dia de muito vento de Sul com pouca chuva até cerca das 07h.
> Agora chove intensamente o acumulado vai certamente disparar.
> O radar do IPMA a falhar e estamos às cegas!


Vê o mapa dinâmico, no radar de precipitação.

12,7mm acumulados na última hora em Albufeira.


----------



## RedeMeteo (16 Dez 2019 às 08:21)

Impressionante a quantidade de chuva acumulada em Beja 
http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/dados-beja/


----------



## joralentejano (16 Dez 2019 às 08:36)

Bom dia,
Pelo interior alentejano a coisa promete. 
No Alto Alentejo, acumulados até ao momento:
Portalegre: *10.4mm*
Netatmo: *7.4mm*
Elvas: *3.4mm*

Os maiores acumulados deverão começar a surgir a partir de agora, veremos.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Dez 2019 às 08:47)

Até às 8h, a estação de Albufeira (Ipma) acumulou 27,6 mm.
Excelente rega.


----------



## Dias Miguel (16 Dez 2019 às 08:54)

joralentejano disse:


> Bom dia,
> Pelo interior alentejano a coisa promete.
> No Alto Alentejo, acumulados até ao momento:
> Portalegre: *10.4mm*
> ...



Se promete... Viagem em "gôndola" de Portalegre até Arronches. 

Bom dia para todos. Friso, todos, porque estamos com a boa nova da chuva generalizada  É impressionante o que está a entrar desde o Algarve para o resto de Portugal Continental 
Chuva forte, persistente, como há muito tempo não via. A viagem de Portalegre para Arronches foi sempre com a mesma intensidade de chuva, com a estrada muito perigosa, graças aos lençóis de água. Para todos os que tenham de se deslocar, muito cuidado.
O dia promete e que venham essa chuva para a região do Baixo Alentejo e do Algarve.


----------



## joselamego (16 Dez 2019 às 09:08)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Impressionante a quantidade de chuva acumulada em Beja
> http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/dados-beja/


Espectacular os acumulados 
E o que ainda virá !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Dez 2019 às 09:30)

Várias estações do Algarve a registar uma brusca descida da temperatura aquando da passagem da linha de instabilidade  Tabém se registou uma subida da pressão atmosférica.









Tavira 













Manta Rota (@Gil_Algarvio)


----------



## RedeMeteo (16 Dez 2019 às 09:31)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Se promete... Viagem em "gôndola" de Portalegre até Arronches.
> 
> Bom dia para todos. Friso, todos, porque estamos com a boa nova da chuva generalizada  É impressionante o que está a entrar desde o Algarve para o resto de Portugal Continental
> Chuva forte, persistente, como há muito tempo não via. A viagem de Portalegre para Arronches foi sempre com a mesma intensidade de chuva, com a estrada muito perigosa, graças aos lençóis de água. Para todos os que tenham de se deslocar, muito cuidado.
> O dia promete e que venham essa chuva para a região do Baixo Alentejo e do Algarve.


pelo radar parece que já não vem mais...


----------



## jorgepaulino (16 Dez 2019 às 09:36)

Prontos, agora vai tudo para Espanha.


----------



## Dias Miguel (16 Dez 2019 às 09:40)

RedeMeteo disse:


> pelo radar parece que já não vem mais...



Nem sempre o que parece, é. Por acaso já viste a imagem do satélite? A evolução e o cavamento da depressão é de tal forma rápido que a precipitação surge da mesma forma...


----------



## slbgdt (16 Dez 2019 às 09:41)

Como o radar ipma não funciona.
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/radar?w=0


----------



## Dias Miguel (16 Dez 2019 às 09:43)

slbgdt disse:


> Como o radar ipma não funciona.
> http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/radar?w=0



O dinâmico continua activo 

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.remote/index.jsp


----------



## joralentejano (16 Dez 2019 às 10:01)

*10.9mm* em Portalegre na última hora.
Netatmo com *13mm*

A linha de instabilidade vai avançando lentamente para Leste, mas a Sul do Algarve  começa a aparecer mais precipitação. Se for como ocorreu agora, os ecos ganham intensidade e expansão quando tocam terra...


----------



## Dias Miguel (16 Dez 2019 às 10:04)

joralentejano disse:


> *10.9mm* em Portalegre na última hora.
> Netatmo com *13mm*
> 
> A linha de instabilidade vai avançando lentamente para Leste, mas a Sul do Algarve  começa a aparecer mais precipitação. Se for como ocorreu agora, os ecos ganham intensidade e expansão quando tocam terra...



A olho, digo que em Arronches, esta hora e meia desde que cheguei, deve ter chovido uns 20 mm, dada a intensidade e persistência das precipitações. Na área da Serra de S. Mamede sei que tem chovido ainda muito mais.
Hoje a Ribeira de Arronches e o Rio Caia irão ganhar um caudal significativo


----------



## Smota (16 Dez 2019 às 10:24)

Bom dia. Pelo Crato desde as 23h que chove. A aplicação que tenho no telemóvel da um acumulado de 43mm só hoje. Será que está certo? Boa semana a todos.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Dez 2019 às 10:34)

Praticamente mais 10mm em Portalegre na última hora.  *14.8mm *em Vila R. De Sto António.
o acumulado na netatmo saltou para *22.1mm*.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Dez 2019 às 11:19)

Boas, bela chuvada ao início da manhã, sigo com 27mm acumulados, já abrandou mais um pouco. Vento moderado a forte com rajadas, rajada máxima de 54 km/h até ao momento. Venha a Elsa também na quinta  11.1ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Dez 2019 às 11:25)

Para os que já estavam a chorar, por acaso já olharam para o radar?

Não se percebe tamanha choradeira ainda no início do 1º dia de uma semana que promete ser bem generosa para o Sul...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Dez 2019 às 11:29)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Para os que já estavam a chorar, por acaso já olharam para o radar?



E só para se ter uma pequena ideia para quem anda mais distraído , ficam alguns acumulados já registados na rede underground no baixo-alentejo e sotavento algarvio até ao momento 

*Beja - 56.3mm
Serpa - 26.6mm
Mértola - 25.4mm
Cacela/Manta Rota - 50.5mm*


----------



## Dias Miguel (16 Dez 2019 às 11:40)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Para os que já estavam a chorar, por acaso já olharam para o radar?
> 
> Não se percebe tamanha choradeira ainda no início do 1º dia de uma semana que promete ser bem generosa para o Sul...



Vai entrar a frente oclusa que ontem surgia nos mapas de previsão que o @Pek colocou no fórum.


----------



## Gates (16 Dez 2019 às 11:42)

sim, no radar aquele movimento de Sul para Norte é bastante claro.
vem muita chuvinha...


----------



## joralentejano (16 Dez 2019 às 11:55)

*12.2mm* em Elvas na última hora.

*24.4mm* na netatmo.
Portalegre está quase nos 40mm. Muita água vai acumular a Serra de São Mamede ao longo da semana. A ver se a Barragem do Caia ganha alguma água de forma mais significativa.


----------



## RStorm (16 Dez 2019 às 12:23)

Finalmente, boas noticias


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Dez 2019 às 12:41)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> *Cacela/Manta Rota - 50.5mm*



Creio que os valores de precipitação desta estação estão errados, uma vez que às 00:00 já tinha 30,5mm contabilizados.

Assim, fazendo as contas, hoje segue com 20mm.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Dez 2019 às 12:53)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Creio que os valores de precipitação desta estação estão errados, uma vez que às 00:00 já tinha 30,5mm contabilizados.
> 
> Assim, fazendo as contas, hoje segue com 20mm.



Obrigado pelo reparo Duarte, provavelmente a estação não está bem fixa , e regista precipitação quando é balançada pelo vento! Está estação è do membro @Gil_Algarvio , certo?! Talvez ele nos possa  elucidar acerca da situação?


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (16 Dez 2019 às 12:55)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Obrigado pêlo reparo Duarte, provavelmente a estação não está bem fixa , e regista precipitação quando é balançada pelo vento! Está estação è do membro @Gil_Algarvio , certo?! Talvez ele nos possa  elucidar acerca da situação?



Essa estação já tem problemas que não são de hoje!!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Dez 2019 às 13:02)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Essa estação já tem problemas que não são de hoje!!



Obrigado então, desconhecia de todo! Peço desculpa pela informação mal prestada , foi por puro desconhecimento da situação!


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Dez 2019 às 13:08)

Boa linha a formar-se a SW, vamos ver.


----------



## Dias Miguel (16 Dez 2019 às 13:13)

SpiderVV disse:


> Boa linha a formar-se a SW, vamos ver.



E mais a entrar pela zona de Sagres, ainda sobre o Atlântico. O satélite mostrar a evolução rápida da instabilidade nessa região, a qual irá afectar principalmente a região Sul. O Daniel está com o pé no acelerador


----------



## trovoadas (16 Dez 2019 às 13:28)

Agora sim já choveu alguma coisa! Talvez o dia mais chuvoso desde Novembro do ano passado. Por volta das 8h30 também se ouviu uma bela trovoada. Tomei o pequeno almoço com a luz dos relâmpagos a entrar pela cozinha

Mais logo já vou ver o meu pluviómetro caseiro que instalei na Murta-Estoi (Barrocal Algarvio)


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Dez 2019 às 13:29)

O Estofex falou em possibilidade de tornados para o sul... cuidado!


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Dez 2019 às 13:34)

trovoadas disse:


> Agora sim já choveu alguma coisa! Talvez o dia mais chuvoso desde Novembro do ano passado. Por volta das 8h30 também se ouviu uma bela trovoada. Tomei o pequeno almoço com a luz dos relâmpagos a entrar pela cozinha
> 
> Mais logo já vou ver o meu pluviómetro caseiro que instalei na Murta-Estoi (Barrocal Algarvio)



Nada melhor, que levar com uma bomba logo pela manhã, para despertar logo, raio e passado 1 segundo estoirou o trovão, é chamado a bomba ar-terra. 

Sigo com apenas 13 mm, está fracote e só choveu mais com a trovoada, sem elas nada feito.


----------



## comentador (16 Dez 2019 às 13:41)

Alvalade segue com 12 mm durante a manhã. Melhor que nada.


----------



## Gerofil (16 Dez 2019 às 13:45)

Estremoz: nova linha de instabilidade agora sobre Estremoz... Chuva intensa acompanhada de muito vento.

A linha de instabilidade desloca-se para norte/nordeste...


----------



## RedeMeteo (16 Dez 2019 às 14:02)

Precipitação acumulada na Rede Meteo Alentejo até as 14h:
Serpa - 34,0mm
Bemposta - 19,5mm
Beja - *63,3mm*
Amareleja - 9,0mm
Mértola - 22,2mm
Almodôvar - 22,6mm
Sines - 14,2mm
Évora - 56,2mm
Mourão - 11,8mm
Quinta Maral - 39,0mm


----------



## MSantos (16 Dez 2019 às 14:08)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Precipitação acumulada na Rede Meteo Alentejo até as 14h:
> Serpa - 34,0mm
> Bemposta - 19,5mm
> Beja - *63,3mm*
> ...



Atenção, tua estação de Beja deve estar a abanar com o vento e a somar mais precipitação do que a que está a cair. A estação do IPMA de Beja acumulou apenas 33,4mm até à ultima atualização.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Dez 2019 às 14:27)

Chove a potes, com rates acima de 100 mm/h! 30.6mm.

Edit: Já abrandou um pouco. Foi fininha a linha de instabilidade.


----------



## Dias Miguel (16 Dez 2019 às 14:51)

Em Arronches, "até os cães bebem água de pé" 
De acordo com as imagens do radar, a linha de instabilidade deve estar a deixar acumulados jeitosos na encosta SW da Serra de S. Mamede. O Rio Caia vai ganhar bastante caudal em poucas horas, pois os terrenos estão bastante saturados e devolver toda a chuva às bacias hidrográficas. 
Quem é que podem monitorizar os valores da Barragem do Caia e da Barragem do Abrilongo??


----------



## joralentejano (16 Dez 2019 às 15:13)

Rio Caia hoje:

Algumas imagens:










Estou mesmo a ver que com a precipitação prevista para Quarta/Quinta, vai dar problemas. Naquela região tudo o que cai já vai parar aos cursos de água também.



Dias Miguel disse:


> Quem é que podem monitorizar os valores da Barragem do Caia e da Barragem do Abrilongo??


Penso que esses dados não estão disponíveis, o que é pena. Seria bom saber o caudal de entrada do Rio Caia...


----------



## RedeMeteo (16 Dez 2019 às 15:19)

MSantos disse:


> Atenção, tua estação de Beja deve estar a abanar com o vento e a somar mais precipitação do que a que está a cair. A estação do IPMA de Beja acumulou apenas 33,4mm até à ultima atualização.


Nao está não.  Nunca abanou.. assim como a de Évora também nao


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Dez 2019 às 15:47)

Boas,
Tem sido um dia chuvoso por aqui, a estação  do IPMA leva até agora 46mm.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Dez 2019 às 15:50)

33.4mm por aqui. A serra está a beneficiar da amplificação da chuva pela orografia, e já levava mais acumulado da chuva fraca da noite também. Excelente para os rios.


----------



## frederico (16 Dez 2019 às 16:03)

SpiderVV disse:


> 33.4mm por aqui. A serra está a beneficiar da amplificação da chuva pela orografia, e já levava mais acumulado da chuva fraca da noite também. Excelente para os rios.



A ver se Montargil enche, a última vez que lá passei estava uma desgraça.

Em VRSA caíram quase 15 mm em apenas uma hora esta manhã! Os acumulados no Algarve estão neste momento genericamente entre os 5 e os 25 mm, mais ou menos dentro do que os modelos previam.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (16 Dez 2019 às 16:08)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Obrigado pelo reparo Duarte, provavelmente a estação não está bem fixa , e regista precipitação quando é balançada pelo vento! Está estação è do membro @Gil_Algarvio , certo?! Talvez ele nos possa  elucidar acerca da situação?


Boas. 
Não, a estação está bem fixa. 
A estação não tem problemas nenhuns Aurélio.

O que se passa é muito simples, passo a explicar:
Nos dados que me aparecem na consola, dentro de casa está tudo bem e com dados correctos. 
No entanto, a marca da estação é Acurite, Marca americana dos EUA. 
No início de 2019 a empresa foi proibida de vender produtos e de estar online na Europa, porque não tem certificado CE  (aquele carimbo CE que vem em tudo..)
Tanto que não conseguem entrar no site deles sem VPN. 
https://www.acurite.com/

E por questões de políticas internacionais a estação deixou de funcionar em pleno online, porque com isto cortaram-me o acesso ao servidor da Acurite onde fazia as configurações online. E a estação deixou de zerar os dados da precipitação as 00h de cada dia. 
No entanto eu na consola doméstica tenho tudo.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Dez 2019 às 16:35)

Obrigado @Gil_Algarvio , nem fazia ideia que estavas com esse problema! Eu apenas mencionei o que a mesma regista no underground , e seja o valor real ou não, o importante é que vá continuando a chover por ai também nos próximos dias


----------



## cool (16 Dez 2019 às 16:37)

Boas.
Por aqui tem chovido fraco a moderado desde há várias horas...chuva certinha como um relógio...ouro para a terra .
Muito mais está prevista para 4/5a feira...se tudo correr bem espero ver alguns ribeiros a dar sinal de vida.
So far so good !

Abraços!


----------



## RedeMeteo (16 Dez 2019 às 16:54)

*Chuva forte causa inundações nos concelhos de Vila Viçosa, Borba, Estremoz, Évora, Beja, Serpa e Fronteira*

https://www.radiocampanario.com/ult...mjjZbX939Zjx4MeLR0OMYxAM50UxB3QK_hiQTsMSNqMUE


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Dez 2019 às 18:50)

joralentejano disse:


> Rio Caia hoje:
> 
> Algumas imagens:
> 
> ...



Vai com um caudal muito bom o rio Caia, agora sim é que o penedo, só tem uma parte da "cabeça" de fora, esse material que a água arrasta e se prende aí nos pilares da ponte, dá uma matéria organica do melhor.


----------



## vamm (16 Dez 2019 às 18:53)

Tirando os lençóis de água, ramos, etc. tem sido uma delicia ver chover assim, moderado a forte, o dia inteiro 
Ainda houve um momento ou outro de sol, mas sempre na carga


----------



## joralentejano (16 Dez 2019 às 19:06)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Vai com um caudal muito bom o rio Caia, agora sim é que o penedo, só tem uma parte da "cabeça" de fora, esse material que a água arrasta e se prende aí nos pilares da ponte, dá uma matéria organica do melhor.


E provavelmente quinta-feira já nem se vai ver.   Há também elevado risco de que o Rio galgue esta ponte, pois, está previsto chover bem mais que hoje e entretanto já quase tocou no tabuleiro. Veremos. 
É verdade! Esse material todo arrastado demonstra bem que os cursos de água já precisavam de uma limpeza assim, de forma natural.


----------



## Toby (16 Dez 2019 às 19:07)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Boas.
> Não, a estação está bem fixa.
> A estação não tem problemas nenhuns Aurélio.
> 
> ...



Não é uma questão de marcação CE, é simplesmente a frequência que é proibida na Europa, é a mesma coisa se você comprar um VP2 USA.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Dez 2019 às 19:10)

Acumulados, até ao momento, porque parece ir mais...
Portalegre: *49.3mm*
Netatmo: *28.6mm*
Elvas: *22.7mm*


O núcleo da depressão parece estar na região do Algarve


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Dez 2019 às 19:12)

joralentejano disse:


> E provavelmente quinta-feira já nem se vai ver.   Há também elevado risco de que o Rio galgue esta ponte, pois, está previsto chover bem mais que hoje e entretanto já quase tocou no tabuleiro. Veremos.
> É verdade! Esse material todo arrastado demonstra bem que os cursos de água já precisavam de uma limpeza assim, de forma natural.



Pois, quando o rio corre com um grande caudal, ele mesmo se encarrega de fazer a limpeza do seu leito, grande parte desse material são canas já fragmentadas.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Dez 2019 às 19:35)

O que parece ser a última frente deve passar por completo em breve, já se nota a intrusão de ar frio. 8.6ºC com vento moderado que já virou para NW e 37.8mm acumulados.


----------



## comentador (16 Dez 2019 às 19:49)

Boa noite! Continua a chover em Alvalade Sado, o grosso da precipitação foi durante a tarde, o acumulado deve de andar entre os 35 e os 40 mm (amanhã confirmo o valor exacto).  É a primeira grande chuvada de 2019 nesta zona. É uma boa rega sem dúvida, mas dada a sequidão com que os solos ainda se encontram a certa profundidade ainda falta muita chuva mas muita para a saturação dos solos. Para as barragens não conta nada. Venha mais chuva durante a semana que os solos bebem toda a que cair e mesmo assim não satisfazem a sede.


----------



## RedeMeteo (16 Dez 2019 às 19:53)

Dia histórico de Chuva no Alentejo


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Dez 2019 às 19:53)

Sagres já leva 40.2 mm acumulados. 

Por aqui, dia de céu nublado, aguaceiros e trovoada ao início da manhã.

Máxima: 16.3ºC
mínima/actual: 10.6ºC

Precipitação: 18 mm


----------



## GabKoost (16 Dez 2019 às 20:03)

Malta do Sul:



Como é? Não há registos?

Estou mais do que farto de ver tudo alagado aqui por minhas bandas e de chuva recorrente desde Outubro!

Mas abriria uma grande excepção para fotos do Sul num momento de rara abundância!

Venham os registos!


----------



## Gerofil (16 Dez 2019 às 20:12)

Estremoz: muita chuva ao longo do dia... *67,3 mm* segundo a estação Netatmo.

EDIT: Não tenho como aferir com outra estação os dados desta Netatmo mas tem chovido muito ao longo do dia; mesmo assim, acho que o valor está um pouco inflacionado.


----------



## Smota (16 Dez 2019 às 20:33)

E pensava eu que não chegava aos 43mm. Grande dia de chuva. 9C a noite vai ser fresquinha
.


----------



## Super Trovoada (16 Dez 2019 às 20:34)

GabKoost disse:


> Malta do Sul:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neste grupo há algumas fotos


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Dez 2019 às 20:36)

39.6mm por aqui até ao momento. O dia mais chuvoso do ano, e talvez o dia mais chuvoso em algum tempo desde que tenho uma estação.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Dez 2019 às 20:42)

GabKoost disse:


> Malta do Sul:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rio Caia na minha terra, Arronches:





*30.1mm *na netatmo. Portalegre já ultrapassou os 50mm.


----------



## GabKoost (16 Dez 2019 às 20:53)

joralentejano disse:


> Rio Caia na minha terra, Arronches:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta água toda vai ter á albufeira do rio Caia ou está a ir em sentido contrário e, logo, será perdida ?


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Dez 2019 às 20:56)

joralentejano disse:


> Rio Caia na minha terra, Arronches:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Já alguma vez o rio Caia, galgar aí essa ponte desde que tem lembras, até porque certamente já houve por aí também grandes episódios de cheias, como acontece aqui com a bacia do Tejo, em outras décadas principalmente.


----------



## GoN_dC (16 Dez 2019 às 21:04)

Dia absolutamente fantástico de chuva, principalmente agora ao final do dia /início de noite, onde chove sem parar há algumas horas. Já não me lembro de um dia com tantas horas de chuva como o de hoje. 

Aguaceiros fortes durante a madrugada, alguma trovoada de manhã e chuva fraca durante grande parte do dia.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Dez 2019 às 21:07)

GabKoost disse:


> Esta água toda vai ter á albufeira do rio Caia ou está a ir em sentido contrário e, logo, será perdida ?


Sim, esta água vai toda ter à Barragem. 


Pedro1993 disse:


> Já alguma vez o rio Caia, galgou aí essa ponte desde que tem lembras, até porque certamente já houve por aí também grandes episódios de cheias, como acontece aqui com a bacia do Tejo, em outras décadas principalmente.


Desde que me lembro, penso que só galgou a ponte uma vez devido a uma forte trovoada, de resto, esteve perto mas nunca chegou a galgar. No entanto, já me contaram uma história de que no passado, as grades e um dos candeeiros que são visíveis nas fotos, foram levados.
Dessa vez, o rio galgou também esta ponte:





Coloco uma foto da mesma durante uma cheia idêntica à de hoje só para se ter uma noção do caudal enorme que o Rio atingiu nesse dia para a galgar. Infelizmente, não sei dizer o ano em que ocorreu. Existem várias cheias históricas sem sombra de dúvida, mas a desse dia penso que ficou na memória de qualquer Arronchense que a presenciou.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Dez 2019 às 21:14)

Esta foi a bomba que estalou esta manhã (embora esteja um pouco distante)


----------



## Illicitus (16 Dez 2019 às 21:22)

Em Lagos não pára de chover. Segundo a estação que costumo seguir já vai com mais de 40 mm acumulado.


----------



## efcm (16 Dez 2019 às 21:44)

Super Trovoada disse:


> Neste grupo há algumas fotos


Alguém consegue abrir este link no telemóvel?

Acontece várias vezes ter esta mensagem em links do Facebook no telemóvel.

 Mas no pc funciona bem


----------



## trepkos (16 Dez 2019 às 22:03)

Dia incrível de chuva.

Alguém sabe os acumulados desde as 0h?

Évora só de barco

PS: as duas últimas fotos retirei do FB.


----------



## RedeMeteo (16 Dez 2019 às 22:08)

trepkos disse:


> Dia incrível de chuva.
> 
> Alguém sabe os acumulados desde as 0h?
> 
> ...


73mm valor da Estação MeteoAlentejo Évora


----------



## JPAG (16 Dez 2019 às 22:32)

Bem, parece que a prenda de natal chegou um pouco mais cedo para os alentejanos e algarvios. Tem sido um belo dia de chuva e parece que 4ª e 5ª feira serão semelhantes ou ainda melhores. 

Por aqui o período de maiores acumulações foi entre as 8h e as 10h. Chegou a chover de forma torrencial durante alguns minutos, ouvindo-se ainda um trovão. Durante a tarde não choveu quase nada mas a partir do anoitecer voltou a chover. 

Não tive oportunidade de ver como ficaram os campos e os cursos de água aqui nas redondezas, mas amanhã espero conseguir dar uma vista de olhos. Pelo relato da minha avó, a ribeira que passa lá na aldeia (concelho do Alandroal) levou alguma água mas longe de ter um bom caudal. O que mostra bem em como os campos ainda estavam secos no local. 

Nas últimas 2 semanas tenho feito algumas viagens pelo Alentejo e Algarve. Numa dessas viagens fui a Castro Marim. Sabia que a situação estava complicada mas há certas coisas que só vistas é que nos fazem ter noção dos problemas. De Beja para baixo (pelo alentejo interior - Mértola) só se vêem albufeiras e charcas vazias, erva seca como se tivessemos em agosto, azinheiras e sobreiros a secar às centenas e quantidade enorme de outras árvores em stress hídrico. 

Esta semana será espetacular no que toca a chuva para a malta do sul. Espero sinceramente que a chuva seja o mais generalizada possível e que continue para o mês de Janeiro. 

Estações NETATMO mais próximas até ao momento: 

- Estremoz - 69.6 mm (tal como o colega @Gerofil acho que os valores estão errados. Infelizmente a estação IPMA de Estremoz já há várias semanas que "desapareceu") 
- Elvas - *31.1 mm*
- Cheles (Espanha) - *22.7 mm*
- Olivenza - *16.2 mm*

Estações IPMA:

- Évora - *50.2 mm*
- Elvas - *26.4 mm*


----------



## trovoadas (16 Dez 2019 às 23:10)

Chuva forte por Faro! Certamente vamos ultrapassar os 50mm em muitos locais. Amanhã a ver se consigo tirar a medida do meu pluviómetro caseiro


----------



## Tonton (16 Dez 2019 às 23:24)

O dia tem sido de muita precipitação em Aljezur, de acordo com o resgisto da Estação do IPMA, já deve ir em mais de 60mm!


----------



## MikeCT (16 Dez 2019 às 23:32)

trovoadas disse:


> Chuva forte por Faro! Certamente vamos ultrapassar os 50mm em muitos locais. Amanhã a ver se consigo tirar a medida do meu pluviómetro caseiro



A minha estação está com dificuldades em transmitir a pluviosidade para o programa (cumulus) mas consola já marca 51,7mm em Faro (cidade).  Já tinha saudades de ouvir a chuva a cair desta maneira


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Dez 2019 às 23:36)

Lista de acumulados do dia de hoje, no Algarve:  

Rede NETATMO
- Lagos: 48,7 mm
- Bensafrim: 38,6 mm
- Ferragudo: 45,4 mm 
- Monchique: 39,7 mm
- São Bartolomeu de Messines: 37,2 mm 
- Olhos de Água: 36,9 mm


trovoadas disse:


> Chuva forte por Faro! Certamente vamos ultrapassar os 50mm em muitos locais. Amanhã a ver se consigo tirar a medida do meu pluviómetro caseiro


Vilamoura: 50,7 mm 
- Quarteira: 43,3 mm 
- Quinta do Lago: 35,6 mm
- Faro: 13,7 mm 
- Ilha de Faro: 16,4 mm 
- Estói: 24 mm 
- São Brás de Alportel: 27,3 mm
- Cabanas de Tavira: 21,4 mm 
- Vila Nova de Cacela: 34,8 mm 

Em comparação com as estações do outro lado da fronteira...
- Aljaraque: 8,9 mm 

Uma boa rega que há muito que não tínhamos! Algo me diz que, depois do evento de quinta e sexta, bastantes locais do Algarve irão claramente superar a marca dos 100 mm, que é a média, em geral, para toda a região.


----------



## Agreste (16 Dez 2019 às 23:46)

Aljezur - 64,3
Faro - 18,2
Olhão - 19,5
Albufeira - 45,7
Tavira - 8,8
Sagres - 62,9
Portimão - 35,1


----------



## trovoadas (17 Dez 2019 às 00:00)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Lista de acumulados do dia de hoje, no Algarve:
> 
> Rede NETATMO
> - Lagos: 48,7 mm
> ...


É excelente mas sabe a pouco! Sobretudo quando se vê o AA a avançar rapidamente. Aliàs os próximos sistemas já não descem tanto em latitude e como resultado as maiores precipitações ficam no Norte e Centro. Esperemos que hajam algumas modificações nos próximos dias quanto ao futuro...
Entretanto a partir do próximo fim de semana, quando a "poeira assentar" já se pode tirar uma conclusão quanto aos efeitos destas chuvas nomeadamente quanto a água nas ribeiras.

Dessa lista acima existem valores que não confio muito...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Dez 2019 às 00:09)

O azar não podia durar sempre  Algumas zonas do Algarve e Baixo-Alentejo tiveram hoje mais de 50% de acumulado que os modelos previam para os próximos 5/6 dias, simplesmente maravilhoso  E já  a partir de quarta-feira e até sexta-feira o Sul vai continuar com probabilidades de fazer o acumulado disparar! Sem dúvida um grande empurrão na terrível seca que a zona se encontra! Caso para dizer que hoje choveu mais,  onde era realmente preciso, porque o interior centro/norte também não estava numa situação facil! Quarta-feira a festa contínua 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Dez 2019 às 00:49)

trovoadas disse:


> Dessa lista acima existem valores que não confio muito...



Eu até considero que os valores estão, de certa maneira, corretos. 
Digo isto também por alusão às imagens dinâmicas do radar. A zona mais instável passou de raspão pela zona entre Tavira e Cabanas, e talvez seja essa a razão pela qual Cabanas de Tavira acumulou quase 3 vezes mais que Tavira. 

A zona que teve menos chuva no dia de ontem foi a costa entre Faro e Tavira, acumulando, em certos pontos, menos de 10 mm.  No entanto, não nos podemos esquecer que muitos acumulados são bastante localizados. Por exemplo, ontem acumulei 12,5 mm na minha zona, e a apenas 1500 metros de distância o acumulado diário numa outra estação foi metade do meu.


----------



## frederico (17 Dez 2019 às 01:06)

A maldição continua sobre o sotavento e Andaluzia. A frente perdeu a força a leste do cabo de Santa Maria. Parece que Tavira, cidade com média anual a rondar os 580 mm, nem chegou aos 10 mm. O ano hidrológico segue com menos de 50 mm em boa parte do sotavento. E o ano civil com menos de 150 mm, a caminho do recorde desde que há registos. Ao menos, choveu um pouco mais no Barlavento e no Baixo Alentejo. Isto dá raiva pois pela sinóptica e pelo radar aparentemente parecia que era desta que vinham uns 40 ou 50 mm. E só de pensar que há exactamente 10 anos caíram facilmente 300 mm em duas semanas neste mês...


----------



## Gerofil (17 Dez 2019 às 01:18)

Gerofil disse:


> Estremoz: muita chuva ao longo do dia... *67,3 mm* segundo a estação Netatmo.
> 
> EDIT: Não tenho como aferir com outra estação os dados desta Netatmo mas tem chovido muito ao longo do dia; mesmo assim, acho que o valor está um pouco inflacionado.



Se no Redondo (@Kraliv) a precipitação acumulada foi de 62,0 mm, então o valor para Estremoz afinal estará correcto: 70,4 mm de precipitação acumulada esta Segunda-feira (máximo horário de 16,0 mm entre as 08h00 e as 09h00).


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Dez 2019 às 01:41)

Assim termina o primeiro evento da semana, terminei o dia com *43.4mm* acumulados, um excelente acumulado que há muito não via. A estação do IPMA na Serra deve ter chegado perto dos 60mm. Sigo agora com 7.2ºC e vento moderado, com 0.6mm acumulados.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (17 Dez 2019 às 01:55)

Dia muito interessante em termos meteorológicos, passado entre Moura e Évora. Viagem para Évora, de manhã (09h00m), com chuva moderada, pontualmente forte, em especial até Portel. Depois, boa parte da manhã passada dentro de um auditório, sem noção do que se passava cá fora... por volta das 12h50m, saída para almoço e... dilúvio absoluto! Molha valente até entrar no carro, com "direito" a molhar os pés, tal a força da água... A água corria com força e cobria as rodas do carro até meia altura, isto junto ao parque de estacionamento da DGEstE. Na circular, junto à escola Gabriel Pereira, caos absoluto: estrada "invisível", apenas um caudaloso rio de água. Cheguei a pensar que não dava para circular... Água por todo o lado! Depois do almoço, tudo bem mais tranquilo. Na viagem de regresso a Moura, já por volta das 17h00m, chuva normal até Monte do Trigo. A partir daí, nada de chuva. Já em Moura, voltou a chover bem a partir das 18h30m, mas nada de exagerado. Agora apenas algum vento.
Em suma, belo dia de chuva a fazer lembrar outros tempos! Que venha mais, que apesar de chatear, é daquela chatices que dão gosto!


----------



## meteo_xpepe (17 Dez 2019 às 07:06)

Por Cuba registei novo máximo diário desde que tenho a estação desde 1/Jan/2018: 32.8mm (anterior era apenas 19.6mm).
Esperemos que quinta-feira seja pelo menos semelhante!


----------



## cool (17 Dez 2019 às 08:57)

Bom dia.
Sol e céu limpo aqui por Grândola com 8°C e vento fraco.
A calma antes da tempestade depois de um grande dia de chuva aqui pelo Alentejo.
Amanhã e depois de amanhã se correr tudo bem voltará a cair do céu essa "espécie" em vias de extinção que é a chuva aqui por estas bandas.
Que assim seja !


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Dez 2019 às 09:11)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Já alguma vez o rio Caia, galgar aí essa ponte desde que tem lembras, até porque certamente já houve por aí também grandes episódios de cheias, como acontece aqui com a bacia do Tejo, em outras décadas principalmente.



O @joralentejano creio que já viu, mas no final dos anos 80/ início dos anos 90 foram várias as vezes em que a Ponte do Porto de Manes viu a água passar pro cima da mesma. Era habitual, principalmente porque a ponte, em momentos de cheia, funciona como um dique dada a acumulação de detritos trazidos pela água. A rocha que vês nesta imagem no leito do Rio teve um tronco de um eucalipto até ao Verão, altura em que foi possível cortá~lo.
Se recuar-mos ainda mais no tempo, sei de relatos em que a água chegava a entrar nos lagares que estavam nas duas margens e que inclusive galgava a Ponte do Crato (na imagem do @joralentejano). Actualmente, com as obras realizadas de arranjo das margens e o aprofundamento do leito junto à Ponte do Porto de Manes, não há a tendência para que a água passe por cima da ponte, com excepção para as situações em que os detritos acumulem e criem uma barreira.
Para teres uma pequena noção da área em causa, deixo um pequeno excerto de um trabalho que realizei, em 2018, para uma pós-graduação:

"_Considerando, no concelho de Arronches, os dois tipos de Riscos Naturais que devemos observar neste trabalho, as Cheias e os Movimentos de Massa de Vertentes, estes apresentam-se como riscos moderados, mas que não devem ser descuidados em termos de ordenamento do território.

No que se refere a Cheias (diferenciadas das inundações conforme menciona o documento Cheias do Material de Aprendizagem), dada o orografia e a rede hidrográfica do Concelho de Arronches, só poderão ocorrer e criar problemas em infraestruturas ou edificações na área de confluência da Ribeira de Arronches e do Rio Caia até à zona da ETAR de Arronches (Identificada neste mapa como Porto Mane, retirado dos Mapas On-Line da Direcção Geral do Território), tal como refere o PMEPCArronches na página 24.

Apesar desta identificação e delimitação clara dos riscos de cheia nesta área, o Município de Arronches realizou uma ampla intervenção denominada de Limpeza e Requalificação das Margens do Rio Caia, a qual embelezou o espaço, recuperou as margens e o antigo açude, como é constatável neste vídeo. Igualmente está a reabilitar um antigo lagar de azeite para a criação de um Centro Interativo da Ruralidade de Arronches. É claro que, para estas intervenções, o Município teve autorizações de diferentes entidades (Exemplo: Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente) e de respeitar os diferentes instrumentos de Ordenamento do Território, mas não deixa de ser estranho e preocupante a intervenção humana nesta zona de risco, principalmente quando parece uma decisão à revelia do PMEPCArronches. Apesar de um recente episódio de cheias em Março (Notícia 1) e (Notícia 2) e das infraestruturas de Requalificação das Margens terem sido realizadas com a possibilidade de submersão não terem sofrido danos significativos, temo que alguma cheia excepcional com período de retorno dilatado provoque estragos irreparáveis na área em causa.

É este mesmo o exemplo que gostaria de apresentar, porque na minha opinião pessoal, estas intervenções vão contra o disposto no n.º 2.1 do artigo 6º do PDM de Arronches, aprovado pela Resolução do Conselho de Ministros n.º 97/95, apesar das excepções mencionadas no nº 3 do referido artigo. Isto porque as excepções não podem ser usadas como “desculpa” para a efectivação de intervenções que se inserem em áreas claramente de risco natural._"

Peço desculpa pelo Off-Topic, mas achei pertinente a análise


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Dez 2019 às 09:19)

Bom dia

Dia totalmente diferente ao de ontem. Céu pouco nublado, muito azul (nota-se a entrada do ar frio), manhã fria. Parece a bonança antes da tempestade, pois os próximos dias prometem a repetição do dia de ontem


----------



## cool (17 Dez 2019 às 13:02)

Cheguei há pouco de Grândola e pude observar que o ribeiro da Serra já leva água com fartura ....já não tinha esse aspecto há muitos meses.
Já o regato que alimenta aqui o açude do monte ainda não corre...mas com a chuva que está prevista (caso se verifique)...não tenho dúvidas que começará logo pois os terrenos estão já de feição.
De qualquer maneira o açude já aumentou o volume de água armazenada apenas pela queda directa da chuva (não através do regato).
Mesmo assim já não é nada mau !


----------



## comentador (17 Dez 2019 às 16:44)

Boa tarde,

O acumulado de ontem em Alvalade Sado foi de 37,5 mm. Hoje não se vê quaisquer vestígio de água em cima do solo, foi toda rapidamente absorvida, pois os solos continuam sequíssimos a certa profundidade. Necessitamos muito mas muito mais, pois há cerca de 5 anos que são todos secos, tirando o período de março/abril 2018. Este foi o primeiro dia de chuva a sério no Baixo Alentejo em 2019.


----------



## Reportorio (17 Dez 2019 às 16:44)

Segundo o radar já está "aí à porta". Venha ela


----------



## joralentejano (17 Dez 2019 às 19:27)

Dias Miguel disse:


> O @joralentejano creio que já viu, mas no final dos anos 80/ início dos anos 90 foram várias as vezes em que a Ponte do Porto de Manes viu a água passar pro cima da mesma. Era habitual, principalmente porque a ponte, em momentos de cheia, funciona como um dique dada a acumulação de detritos trazidos pela água. A rocha que vês nesta imagem no leito do Rio teve um tronco de um eucalipto até ao Verão, altura em que foi possível cortá~lo.
> Se recuar-mos ainda mais no tempo, sei de relatos em que a água chegava a entrar nos lagares que estavam nas duas margens e que inclusive galgava a Ponte do Crato (na imagem do @joralentejano). Actualmente, com as obras realizadas de arranjo das margens e o aprofundamento do leito junto à Ponte do Porto de Manes, não há a tendência para que a água passe por cima da ponte, com excepção para as situações em que os detritos acumulem e criem uma barreira.
> Para teres uma pequena noção da área em causa, deixo um pequeno excerto de um trabalho que realizei, em 2018, para uma pós-graduação:
> 
> ...


Muito interessante, obrigado pela partilha!  Sim, nessa cheia que fiz referência, a água chegou a galgar as paredes do antigo lagar que agora é um museu. Algo muito difícil de acontecer novamente, mas nunca se sabe o que teremos no futuro.
Vamos ver qual será o caudal do rio nos próximos dias, mas certamente que irá encher bem.
_____________
Algumas imagens ainda de ontem, de um afluente da Ribeira de Arronches:




O mesmo afluente e a Ribeira de Arronches logo ali:




Outro ribeiro, algures...





Fotos de Emílio Moitas.

Água pelos campos já não falta, o problema está ainda nas grandes barragens que precisam de muitas cheias destas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Dez 2019 às 19:50)

joralentejano disse:


> Muito interessante, obrigado pela partilha!  Sim, nessa cheia que fiz referência, a água chegou a galgar as paredes do antigo lagar que agora é um museu. Algo muito difícil de acontecer novamente, mas nunca se sabe o que teremos no futuro.
> Vamos ver qual será o caudal do rio nos próximos dias, mas certamente que irá encher bem.
> _____________
> Algumas imagens ainda de ontem, de um afluente da Ribeira de Arronches:
> ...



É bom ver essa água já a vir de várias direcções, e correndo já com uma boa intensidade.


----------



## trovoadas (17 Dez 2019 às 20:40)

Boas por essas imagens do Alto Alentejo nota-se ainda alguma saúde do montado
Mais a sul a situação é caótica nomeadamente na serra Algarvia e zona de Almodôvar, Ourique, Castro Verde, Mértola... Arrisco-me a dizer que não ficará nenhum Sobreiro ou Azinheira de Pé! Só com regadio!
O meu pluviómetro caseiro marca a módica quantia de 45mm. Vá tirando uns 2mm para o erro.. 43mm mais coisa menos coisa...


----------



## joralentejano (17 Dez 2019 às 21:12)

Pedro1993 disse:


> É bom ver essa água já a vir de várias direcções, e correndo já com uma boa intensidade.


É mesmo, já tinha saudades de ver tudo com vida. 


trovoadas disse:


> Boas por essas imagens do Alto Alentejo nota-se ainda alguma saúde do montado
> Mais a sul a situação é caótica nomeadamente na serra Algarvia e zona de Almodôvar, Ourique, Castro Verde, Mértola... Arrisco-me a dizer que não ficará nenhum Sobreiro ou Azinheira de Pé! Só com regadio!
> O meu pluviómetro caseiro marca a módica quantia de 45mm. Vá tirando uns 2mm para o erro.. 43mm mais coisa menos coisa...


Verdade! A sorte do Alto Alentejo tem sido a descida do anticiclone em latitude, de vez em quando, desde final de novembro, porque senão estaria igual a essas regiões mais a sul. Até final da semana deverá chover mais algo de significativo por aí, mas apenas será suficiente para melhorar a situação a nível do solo. Ainda será preciso muito mais...


----------



## cool (17 Dez 2019 às 21:17)

trovoadas disse:


> Boas por essas imagens do Alto Alentejo nota-se ainda alguma saúde do montado
> Mais a sul a situação é caótica nomeadamente na serra Algarvia e zona de Almodôvar, Ourique, Castro Verde, Mértola... Arrisco-me a dizer que não ficará nenhum Sobreiro ou Azinheira de Pé! Só com regadio!
> O meu pluviómetro caseiro marca a módica quantia de 45mm. Vá tirando uns 2mm para o erro.. 43mm mais coisa menos coisa...



É verdade....esse montado das fotos do colega @joralentejano parece estar de muito boa saúde....muito longe do que se passa na Serra de Grândola que é uma das zonas mais afectadas pela morte de sobreiros e azinheiras.
Aqui há muitas árvores a morrer...faz doer o coração .


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Dez 2019 às 21:26)

Boas, por aqui, dia com sol e algum frio.

Máxima:16.0ºC
mínima: 7.9ºC

Ontem, o acumulado ficou-se pelos 20 mm.

Coisas estranhas, a estação do Aeroporto registou apenas 19.5 mm e numa estação ao lado teve 54.15 mm https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IFAROMUN5/graph/2019-12-16/2019-12-16/daily


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Dez 2019 às 21:41)

cool disse:


> É verdade....esse montado das fotos do colega @joralentejano parece estar de muito boa saúde....muito longe do que se passa na Serra de Grândola que é uma das zonas mais afectadas pela morte de sobreiros e azinheiras.
> Aqui há muitas árvores a morrer...faz doer o coração .



Pois, é por cá, distrito de Santarém, também já se consegue observar alguns sobreiros ou azinheiras, já em mau estado de saúde, com alguns ramos ramos a secarem de ano para ano, mas isso deve-se ao acumulado anual da precipitação, que tem ficado aquém do que devia, e mesmo sendo estas árvores autóctones de clima mediterranico, se o lençol freático, não ficar totalmente reabastecido, essas mesmas árvores acabam por sofrer a curto prazo.


----------



## comentador (17 Dez 2019 às 21:42)

cool disse:


> É verdade....esse montado das fotos do colega @joralentejano parece estar de muito boa saúde....muito longe do que se passa na Serra de Grândola que é uma das zonas mais afectadas pela morte de sobreiros e azinheiras.
> Aqui há muitas árvores a morrer...faz doer o coração .[/
> 
> https://www.dn.pt/arquivo/2007/cemiterio-de-sobreiros-no-litoral-alentejano-991876.html


----------



## Smota (18 Dez 2019 às 08:44)

Bom dia. Por aqui o dia acordou com chuviscos e vento fraco. 9C 
Vamos ver o que nos reserva o dia.


----------



## cool (18 Dez 2019 às 12:32)

Por aqui chuva fraca por vezes moderada sem parar desde a manhã.
Os terrenos começam a estar mesmo a jeito para o evento das próximas 48 horas que promete ser significativo.
Boa prenda de Natal para os meteoloucos !


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Dez 2019 às 12:51)

Boas. Com 0.4mm por aqui, chuviscos de vez em quando e 11.0ºC atuais. Vento já moderado com rajadas que têm chegado aos 40-45 km/h. Venha lá a Elsa.


----------



## cool (18 Dez 2019 às 16:26)

Vento a intensificar-se bastante aqui por Grândola.
As próximas horas prometem...!


----------



## frederico (18 Dez 2019 às 17:04)

trovoadas disse:


> Boas por essas imagens do Alto Alentejo nota-se ainda alguma saúde do montado
> Mais a sul a situação é caótica nomeadamente na serra Algarvia e zona de Almodôvar, Ourique, Castro Verde, Mértola... Arrisco-me a dizer que não ficará nenhum Sobreiro ou Azinheira de Pé! Só com regadio!
> O meu pluviómetro caseiro marca a módica quantia de 45mm. Vá tirando uns 2mm para o erro.. 43mm mais coisa menos coisa...



trovoadas apesar da seca debilitar muito o montado a principal causa da morte dos sobreiros e azinheiras são as doenças espalhadas pelas lavouras! Quando o fungo apareceu ninguém quis saber e foi-se espalhando silenciosamente pelos terrenos ao longo de décadas. Desde os anos 80 que há avisos mas ninguém quis saber, nem proprietários nem Estado. Um terreno com sobreiros e azinheiras nunca deve ser lavrado. Os proprietários espanhóis neste momento gastam fortunas a salvar árvores, com uma espécie de injecção que se dá no tronco, tentam salvar as árvores que já produzem bolota. E em Portugal? Como sabes, está quase tudo ao abandono. Os donos estão longe, em Lisboa, pela Europa, no litoral, querem lá saber de árvores...

As árvores parecem ser mais propícias a secar em solos de xisto-grauvaque e arenosos. Por isso no Alto Alentejo não há tanta árvores a morrer, os solos são diferentes, mas  em contrapartida neste momento a serra da Vidigueira ou as zonas de Mértola e de Almodôvar estão quase perdidas.

Isto merecia campanhas regulares de sensibilização mas nunca vi nada. Na minha zona ninguém sabe que esta doença existe, nunca ouviram falar.


----------



## fcapelas (18 Dez 2019 às 17:14)

cool disse:


> Por aqui chuva fraca por vezes moderada sem parar desde a manhã.
> Os terrenos começam a estar mesmo a jeito para o evento das próximas 48 horas que promete ser significativo.
> Boa prenda de Natal para os meteoloucos !


Boa prenda de Natal para os Agricultores q bem merecemos...


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Dez 2019 às 17:28)

O vento aumentou ligeiramente por aqui, com 46 km/h de rajada atual, sendo que é a máxima do dia até agora. 12.1ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Dez 2019 às 17:50)

Esta tarde, passou um aguaceiro que rendeu 3 mm..


----------



## Maria Elleonor (18 Dez 2019 às 19:31)

E aí malta essas previsões do que estar por vir é essa coca cola toda ou é só balela


----------



## Agreste (18 Dez 2019 às 19:50)

deprimente...
hoje quase não choveu...

e como se vê na página... nem sequer há aviso de mau tempo.


----------



## comentador (18 Dez 2019 às 20:00)

Boa noite!

Hoje tivemos um dia com alguns períodos de chuva fraca que renderam 2,0 mm. Ainda tivemos alguns períodos com Sol.


----------



## cool (18 Dez 2019 às 21:09)

Boa mancha de precipitação visível no radar a pouco tempo de entrar por  Grândola.
Aceitamos tudo.....chuva fraca, moderada ou torrencial.
Esta zona aceita qualquer coisinha que seja... de tão necessitada que está !


----------



## trovoadas (18 Dez 2019 às 21:54)

Agreste disse:


> deprimente...
> hoje quase não choveu...
> 
> e como se vê na página... nem sequer há aviso de mau tempo.


A melhor hipótese para o Algarve vão ser as próximas horas, depois "caput"...
Vamos ficar aquém do objectivo dos 100mm...

Hoje foi um dia de chuva fraca mas sem grande expressão. Serviu apenas para manter a humidade! A ver o que reserva a noite...


----------



## cool (18 Dez 2019 às 22:22)

Chuvada enorme agora por Grândola...
Pelo radar vai ser para continuar ainda um bom bocado.
.

PS- até o sinal da TDT está em baixo...


----------



## Gerofil (18 Dez 2019 às 22:29)

cool disse:


> Chuvada enorme agora por Grândola... Pelo radar vai ser para continuar ainda um bom bocado.



Presumo que seja apenas estratiforme


----------



## cool (18 Dez 2019 às 22:37)

Gerofil disse:


> Presumo que seja apenas estratiforme



Bem...o meteograma GFS para Grândola dava o grosso da precipitação entre as 00.00 e as 3.00...
Espero que ainda venha....(a frente fria como referiste) !
O radar para aqui está bem interessante...

Abraço!


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Dez 2019 às 23:57)

Sul que se ponha a pau...


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Dez 2019 às 23:59)

Rajada de 77 km/h no Pai do Vento.
Cá em cima em Alcabideche está pior, como sempre. 
Ouço bastante barulho lá força.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Dez 2019 às 00:00)

Estremoz: 12,9 ºC (máxima de hoje agora, Quarta-feira dia 18 de Dezembro)


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Dez 2019 às 00:16)

Mais uma vez, parece-me que vai chover mais a Sul do que a Norte, ou pelo menos para já.  
Vocês estão com sorte, compadres!


----------



## Illicitus (19 Dez 2019 às 00:20)

Seja bem vinda Sra Elsa. Chove bem agora em Lagos.


----------



## aoc36 (19 Dez 2019 às 00:28)

Que grande frente está no Algarve, vamos ver o que vai dar por Albufeira


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Dez 2019 às 00:28)

O Sotavento está a ser beneficiado com umas belas células, pelo radar, e as estações NETATMO não enganam. Ora vejamos:  

- Vila Nova de Cacela: 11,1 mm
- Tavira: 2,1 mm 
- Cabanas de Tavira: 3,4 mm
- Faz Fato: 1,6 mm 
- Villablanca: 6,7 mm 

Há alguém da zona para relatar estas chuvas? É que continua a chover bem na zona!


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Dez 2019 às 00:35)

Parece que a coisa está um bocado mais a sul do que o modelado por estas zonas. Vamos ver como será o resto da madrugada. Vento moderado com rajadas (máximo de 48 km/h desde as 0h) e 13.9ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Dez 2019 às 00:42)

Estremoz: aguaceiros  com fortes rajadas de vento... assobia por todos os lados.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Dez 2019 às 00:57)

A maior parte deste round de chuva parece que passou ao lado, mais a Sul, vendo o que vem no radar não me parece que a coisa seja como modelada para a madrugada nesta zona. Esperar por amanhã então.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Dez 2019 às 01:11)

SpiderVV disse:


> Parece que a coisa está um bocado mais a sul do que o modelado por estas zonas. Vamos ver como será o resto da madrugada. Vento moderado com rajadas (máximo de 48 km/h desde as 0h) e 13.9ºC.


Eu até acho isso bastante bom! São as zonas com maiores problemas de falta de água que estão a levar com mais chuva.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Dez 2019 às 01:11)

Linha de instabilidade cruzando a região sul, varrendo todo o Baixo Alentejo e o Algarve, desde o Atlântico até Espanha.


----------



## RedeMeteo (19 Dez 2019 às 01:13)

trovoada em Serpa


----------



## JPAG (19 Dez 2019 às 01:20)

Boa noite.

Por aqui tudo relativamente tranquilo. Durante a manhã houve um pequeno aguaceiro, a partir da hora de almoço chuviscou quase toda a tarde até à hora de jantar, mas sem grandes acumulados (embora seja uma boa água para os solos).

Agora choveu bem entre as 00h e a 1h e continua a chuviscar com pouca intensidade. 

Quanto ao vento, embora algumas rajadas mais fortes, por enquanto tudo normal para um dia de inverno. 

Muita expectativas para o dia e noite de amanhã. Ainda há muito poder de encaixe nas albufeiras e campos alentejanos. Tirando os grandes rios aqui da zona (Caia, Guadiana, Xarrama, Degebe, ...) os pequenos rios e ribeiros ainda não correm. Esperemos que no fim-de-semana a história seja outra


----------



## frederico (19 Dez 2019 às 02:53)

Esta estação já não emite há mais de um ano.

http://www.cvtavira.pt/home/index.php?id=88

É uma pena pois tinha informação em tempo real. Estou curioso para ver os acumulados da frente no sotavento.


----------



## Agreste (19 Dez 2019 às 07:15)

11,1 rendeu a noite...
sem trovoada.

33,9 nesta semana.

Aljezur segue com 85.


----------



## Illicitus (19 Dez 2019 às 07:46)

De acordo com a estação Netatmo mais próxima, Lagos recebeu mais 53.13 mm. Com o acumulado de Segunda feira já se passou os 100 mm. Semana muito positiva por esta zona.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Dez 2019 às 08:18)

Noite muito boa para o extremo Sotavento Algarvio. 
A frente esteve durante duas horas estável sobre o Sotavento Algarvio. 

A estação NETATMO de Vila Nova de Cacela acumulou hoje 28 mm. Juntando o acumulado de segunda, ficamos com 62,8 mm.  
Apesar de ser abaixo da média mensal, é talvez o maior acumulado registado em dezembro desde 2009.


----------



## GoN_dC (19 Dez 2019 às 09:11)

Noite complicada para se dormir...
Desde falhas de luz, a "assobios" ventosos nas janelas, a chuva muito forte/torrencial em vários períodos da madrugada.

Pela ronda rápida que fiz das estações meteorológicas nas redondezas, existiram várias com acumulados superiores a 30mm.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Dez 2019 às 09:32)

Todos os modelos falharam completamente a madrugada... Não choveu mais por aqui, apenas mais a norte na beira baixa. Nem 1mm quanto mais os 20 que previa.

Por outro lado ainda bem. Que a zona sul tenha mais alguma chuva.

14.1 graus com vento moderado.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (19 Dez 2019 às 09:33)

Mais uma vez o Barlavento a ser bem contemplado com mais de 40 mm em grande parte do Barlavento que certamente darão um aumento considerável nas barragens enquanto a maior parte do sotavento teve cerca de 15 mm!


----------



## trovoadas (19 Dez 2019 às 09:53)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Mais uma vez o Barlavento a ser bem contemplado com mais de 40 mm em grande parte do Barlavento que certamente darão um aumento considerável nas barragens enquanto a maior parte do sotavento teve cerca de 15 mm!


Com estas chuvas a única barragem que vejo bem posicionada é a Bravura. Quanto às outras não sabemos a quantidade de chuva que tem caído no caldeirão mas certamente quanto mais a leste pior.
A vantagem é que a chuva é concentrada e os solos vão jogando mais fora do que absorvendo principalmente os solos xistosos e magros do interior. Mesmo assim têm de fechar bem as comportas para acumular alguma coisa.
Agora é esperar para que o Caldeirão acumule alguma precipitação estratiforne nas próximas horas/dias.


----------



## ecobcg (19 Dez 2019 às 10:14)

Bom dia

38,6mm registados esta madrugada no Sítio das Fontes, 73mm neste evento.

A estação de Carvoeiro está com algum problema desde a madrugada, pois está com valores elevadíssimos na precipitação, ignorem os valores da estação, dia 26 vou lá ver o que se passa.


----------



## cool (19 Dez 2019 às 10:17)

Bom dia.
Grande ventania nesta madrugada e manhã com tendência a aumentar.
Choveu bastante até cerca da meia-noite (aquela linha de instabilidade que cruzou o Alentejo e Algarve), mas a noite foi apenas ventosa e sem chuva.
É incrível como a terra continua a absorver toda a água que cai...de tão sedenta que se encontra.
Esperava acordar e ver os campos a escorrer (tal a chuvada de ontem à noite)....com os regatos secundários a dar sinal de vida...mas ainda não foi desta.
De qualquer modo tem sido uma ajuda grande pois os terrenos estão quase saturados nesta zona e qualquer chuva que ainda venha deve começar a escorrer para os açudes e pequenas barragens que existem por aqui.

.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Dez 2019 às 11:43)

Boas, vai chovendo de vez em quando moderadamente mas brevemente, vento já acompanhado de algumas rajadas fortes. 56 km/h de rajada atual. Vamos lá ver como será o final da tarde.


----------



## JPAG (19 Dez 2019 às 11:50)

Chove de forma moderada desde as 11:30h. 
O vento ainda está fraco a moderado.


----------



## cool (19 Dez 2019 às 12:24)

Segundo o GFS o período de vento mais gravoso aqui na minha zona será entre as 18.00 de hoje até às 06.00 de amanhã, quando da passagem da frente fria:






Mas claro que é verdade que mais do que as cartas será agora tempo do nowcasting .
De momento continua a chuva com rajadas fortes.


----------



## vamm (19 Dez 2019 às 13:03)




----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Dez 2019 às 13:07)

Sigo com 11 mm acumulados.

Sagres com 35.5 mm, virou o penico do Algarve. 

Acumulados na Andaluzia:

*Precipitación acumulada
*
Huelva, Ronda Este Huelva 56.0 mm
Cartaya 48.0 mm
Ayamonte: 31.6 mm

A estação de VRSA acumulou 18.5 mm.

Choveu mais hoje, entre Ayamonte e Huelva do que, choveu toda a semana no Sotavento Algarvio.


----------



## Dias Miguel (19 Dez 2019 às 13:15)

Boa tarde

O dia tem corrido relativamente calmo até ao meio dia. A chuva foi ligeira a moderada, sem grandes loucuras, mas entre as 12 e as 13 abriu-se a torneira de forma significativa. Como os campos não aguentam mais água, ela vai ter aos cursos de água que surgem por todo o lado, mesmo onde não existem.
O vento tem aumentado, mas nada de excepcional. Esperemos pelo avançar do dia, com esperança que não haja muitas perdas materiais e nenhuma consequência humana.


----------



## comentador (19 Dez 2019 às 13:30)

Boa tarde! 

Dia de céu encoberto e bastante vento!! Chuva por enquanto nada e os modelos já deram um grande corte nas chuvas para hoje e próximos dias nesta zona. parece que é mais chuva que vento. Depois venha o normal do inverno, tempo seco e continuamos a piorar com a seca cada vez mais e mais


----------



## JPAG (19 Dez 2019 às 15:19)

Vento a intensificar nos últimos minutos! 

Quanto à chuva, choveu mais numa hora na 2ªfeira do que hoje o dia todo. Alguns períodos de chuva mas ainda bem abaixo daquilo que os modelos previam para a região. Por enquanto está a ser um dia "normal" de inverno com vento moderado, mas a situação deve agravar mais a partir das 18h.
A barragem de Lucefecit tem recuperado bastante pelo que me disseram bem como alguns pequenos açudes agrícolas, como seria de esperar. Embora não tenha analisado bem os valores registados em todas as estações, parece me que a situação no Alentejo raiano (Barrancos, Serpa, Mértola, etc) continua ainda bastante crítica..


----------



## Dias Miguel (19 Dez 2019 às 15:24)

Por Arronches, estamos com chuva forte há uma hora +/- e com o vento a intensificar-se. A Elsa começa a dar sinais na sua plenitude


----------



## david 6 (19 Dez 2019 às 15:48)

Em Évora so vento nesta altura, vou voltar para o litoral centro agora  para Coruche, já vi deve apanhar chuva na zona montemor


----------



## joralentejano (19 Dez 2019 às 15:54)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> O dia tem corrido relativamente calmo até ao meio dia. A chuva foi ligeira a moderada, sem grandes loucuras, mas entre as 12 e as 13 abriu-se a torneira de forma significativa. Como os campos não aguentam mais água, ela vai ter aos cursos de água que surgem por todo o lado, mesmo onde não existem.
> O vento tem aumentado, mas nada de excepcional. Esperemos pelo avançar do dia, com esperança que não haja muitas perdas materiais e nenhuma consequência humana.



*17.2mm *acumulados na EMA de Portalegre até à última atualização. 
*11mm *na netatmo.

Qualquer chuvinha que caia agora, vai fazer com que os cursos de água encham logo. Aí só ainda não há cheias significativas porque a parte da frente que ia afetar a região durante a madrugada, dissipou-se e os acumulados previstos não se concretizaram.


----------



## Dias Miguel (19 Dez 2019 às 16:04)

joralentejano disse:


> *17.2mm *acumulados na EMA de Portalegre até à última atualização.
> *11mm *na netatmo.
> 
> Qualquer chuvinha que caia agora, vai fazer com que os cursos de água encham logo. Aí só ainda não há cheias significativas porque a parte da frente que ia afetar a região durante a madrugada, dissipou-se e os acumulados previstos não se concretizaram.



O que choveu durante as 12 e as 13 na zona da Esperança, foi o suficiente para os regatos e os pequenos ribeiros transbordarem. Os cursos de água maiores receberam toda a precipitação para a barragem do Abrilongo 
Vamos ver como corre o final do dia, pois há muita instabilidade a deslocar-se para o Continente em velocidade cruzeiro


----------



## JPAG (19 Dez 2019 às 16:09)

Estrada entre Bencatel (Vila Viçosa) e Redondo cortada devido a queda de árvore.

Outras situações semelhantes:
https://odigital.pt/dezenas-de-qued...7JrCk6dN9ZbSGnsvaaPoCg9vpeQZenrpoo4xkjV34GLZ8


UPDATE: Situação a complicar também em Borba (mais fotos no link do facebook):


----------



## joralentejano (19 Dez 2019 às 16:14)

Dias Miguel disse:


> O que choveu durante as 12 e as 13 na zona da Esperança, foi o suficiente para os regatos e os pequenos ribeiros transbordarem. Os cursos de água maiores receberam toda a precipitação para a barragem do Abrilongo
> Vamos ver como corre o final do dia, pois há muita instabilidade a deslocar-se para o Continente em velocidade cruzeiro


Amanhã fazes o circuito Portalegre/Arronches com água por todo o lado nos campos.  Na última vez que aí tive, as pequenas barragens já estavam todas cheias e claro qualquer ribeiro corria, apesar de pouco. Mesmo que venham um padrão mais seco nos próximos tempos, isto já foi muito bom! Completamente diferente dos anos anteriores....


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Dez 2019 às 16:22)

11.8mm por aqui, chuva não tem sido muita, vento com algumas rajadas mas nada de mais ainda. Elsa onde andas?  14.3ºC.


----------



## Dias Miguel (19 Dez 2019 às 16:30)

joralentejano disse:


> Amanhã fazes o circuito Portalegre/Arronches com água por todo o lado nos campos.  Na última vez que aí tive, as pequenas barragens já estavam todas cheias e claro qualquer ribeiro corria, apesar de pouco. Mesmo que venham um padrão mais seco nos próximos tempos, isto já foi muito bom! Completamente diferente dos anos anteriores....



Vou dentro de nada para a Cidade  Depois digo


----------



## meteo_xpepe (19 Dez 2019 às 16:41)

Por Cuba muito vento desde meio da manhã... já registei uma rajada de 93.4km/h (agora mesmo) e vento médio de 66km/h. Ainda não tinha apanhado um destes dias no local onde tenho a estação... Está impressionante!
Depois do grande dia de chuva na segunda-feira e pausa na terça, ontem 5.4mm e hoje também já com 5.4mm. Os solos estão muito perto da saturação... Apesar do incómodo que obviamente causa, este tempo chuvoso "dá gosto de ver", depois de todas as restrições ao uso de água que por aqui existiram/existem...
Bom seguimento a todos e se possível que chova mais para sul que é onde faz mais falta


----------



## cool (19 Dez 2019 às 16:51)

Aqui por Grândola muito vento também...rajadas que parecem no limite de começar a levantar coisas...com tendência para piorar.
Espero que ainda chova mais qualquer coisa até amanhã para aproveitar a saturação dos terrenos.
Há pouco fui espreitar o regato que abastece o açude aqui do monte e já corre alguma coisa ....estava a ver que nunca mais acontecia.
.


----------



## RedeMeteo (19 Dez 2019 às 17:04)

Rajada de 117km/h na Quinta do Maral perto de Marvão


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Dez 2019 às 17:15)

A coisa por aqui começa a complicar em termos de vento médio. Rajada apenas 64 km/h até agora, mas tem havido cá umas bojardas contra as janelas nos últimos 20 minutos... A luz já piscou várias vezes.


----------



## david 6 (19 Dez 2019 às 17:25)

quando tava a voltar para Coruche, acima de Montemor em Foros Vale Figueiras, os semáforos tavam destruidos, um tava tudo partido pendurado a abanar o outro tava todo torto, quando passei para lá não estavam assim


----------



## frederico (19 Dez 2019 às 17:27)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Sigo com 11 mm acumulados.
> 
> Sagres com 35.5 mm, virou o penico do Algarve.
> 
> ...




Ontem entraram umas células entre VRSA e Huelva com ecos laranja, deve vir daí a diferença. Há dois ou três dias o Algarve em geral até tinha acumulado mais. No último relatório da Aemet Huelva tinha pouco mais de 50 mm. 


http://www.aemet.es/documentos_d/se...ancia_clima/balancehidrico/bhboldec201934.pdf

Os solos estão em péssimo estado na Andaluzia Ocidental para a época do ano em que estamos e o cenário é idêntico no sotavento. Há pinheiros por todo o lado a morrer e muitos já secaram.


----------



## frederico (19 Dez 2019 às 17:35)

Isto continua feio em termos de acumulados no sotavento. Com médias para o mês de Dezembro de 80 a 120 mm no litoral e para cima de 100 mm nas serras se não houver uma surpresa nos próximos dias a situação continuará crítica. 

Tavira está ainda longe dos 40 mm, VRSA e Cacela já devem ter ultrapassado e não tenho dados de Martinlongo e Mértola, mas tudo ainda longe dos 100 mm que prometiam os modelos.

Para se sair dos cuidados intensivos fazem falta pelo menos uns 100 mm este mês, valor que já deveria ter caído entre Setembro e Novembro.

Ainda sou do tempo em que caíam facilmente 100 e tal, 200 ou 300 mm em anos mais chuvosos no mês de Dezembro... agora desde 2011 que a chuva não quer nada com o Algarve.


----------



## Tonton (19 Dez 2019 às 17:41)

Já que se falou aqui do lado, junto a nós, dados no momento da rede Meteoclimatic, com bons acumulados na Extremadura e na Andalucía.

https://www.meteoclimatic.net


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Dez 2019 às 17:55)

Nova rajada de 72 km/h, vai ficando agreste. Imensas ocorrências de quedas de árvores e estruturas um pouco por todo o distrito, em especial nas zonas altas. De acordo com os modelos, o pico ainda está para vir.


----------



## vamm (19 Dez 2019 às 18:33)

Por aqui o vento está horrivel! As estradas estão um perigo, cheias de ramos!


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Dez 2019 às 18:45)

Bem, daqui a nada a luz vai abaixo de vez. Ainda não ultrapassei os 72 km/h mas continuam as rajadas fortes de vento.


----------



## tsimao14 (19 Dez 2019 às 18:49)

Estou por Beja, até agora a rajada máxima que apanhei foi 76km/h. Começou a pingar, nada de especial, na última hora tenho apenas 0.3mm.


----------



## Dias Miguel (19 Dez 2019 às 18:56)

Por Portalegre continua o dilúvio e a ventania. A noite promete. A última hora deve ter rendido uns 10 mm ou perto disso


----------



## tsimao14 (19 Dez 2019 às 18:58)

Tive agora uma rajada de 81km/h, maior pico que registei até agora. Precipitação parece que se quer manter longe daqui mas o vento é para continuar.


----------



## Dias Miguel (19 Dez 2019 às 18:59)

SpiderVV disse:


> A coisa por aqui começa a complicar em termos de vento médio. Rajada apenas 64 km/h até agora, mas tem havido cá umas bojardas contra as janelas nos últimos 20 minutos... A luz já piscou várias vezes.



Quando passei, não havia iluminação pública perto da tua casa.


----------



## cool (19 Dez 2019 às 19:00)

Acabei de ver na RTP1 o meteorologista Bruno Café a fazer a previsão para amanhã e segundo ele será na região Sul que se prevê mais precipitação, por vezes forte, em particular até ao inicio da manhã e onde o vento soprará mais forte, com rajadas até 90 km.
Portanto o vento tenderá a enfraquecer em relação ao dia de hoje, embora se mantenha forte.
É curioso, pois tinha ideia que a chuva tenderia a ser no Norte e Centro...!
A ver se se concretiza que bem precisamos e os amigos do Norte e Centro já estão bem aviados por agora !


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Dez 2019 às 19:06)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Quando passei, não havia iluminação pública perto da tua casa.


Sim, foi abaixo algumas vezes. Entretanto continuam as rajadas fortes, o vento médio anda na casa dos 40-50 km/h.


----------



## cool (19 Dez 2019 às 19:10)

Aqui por Grândola parece-me que o vento amainou um pouco desde há uma hora para cá.


----------



## frederico (19 Dez 2019 às 19:14)

A precipitação vai descer para o Sul mas há discrepâncias nos modelos quanto aos acumulados.


----------



## cool (19 Dez 2019 às 19:18)

frederico disse:


> A precipitação vai descer para o Sul mas há discrepâncias nos modelos quanto aos acumulados.



Exacto.
Tinha acabado de ver o meteograma GFS das 12.00 para esta zona... daí ter ficado um pouco surpreendido com a previsão do IPMA.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Dez 2019 às 19:19)

Estremoz: temporal medonho de ... vento !!! Desde as 17h00.


----------



## Illicitus (19 Dez 2019 às 19:28)

Por Lagos depois de uma noite e madrugada bem regada, tivemos um dia de perfeita calmaria. Nem chuva, nem vento, nem grande frio.


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Dez 2019 às 19:36)

Tudo normal por aqui, chuva e vento forte.
Se isto é uma tempestade severa, vou ali e já volto...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (19 Dez 2019 às 19:56)

cool disse:


> Acabei de ver na RTP1 o meteorologista Bruno Café a fazer a previsão para amanhã e segundo ele será na região Sul que se prevê mais precipitação, por vezes forte, em particular até ao inicio da manhã e onde o vento soprará mais forte, com rajadas até 90 km.
> Portanto o vento tenderá a enfraquecer em relação ao dia de hoje, embora se mantenha forte.
> É curioso, pois tinha ideia que a chuva tenderia a ser no Norte e Centro...!
> A ver se se concretiza que bem precisamos e os amigos do Norte e Centro já estão bem aviados por agora !



Pois tb não percebi pois é no norte e centro que vejo precipitação mesmo no modelo ecm!


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Dez 2019 às 20:03)

Davidmpb disse:


> Tudo normal por aqui, chuva e vento forte.
> Se isto é uma tempestade severa, vou ali e já volto...


Sim, há algum vento mas agora até nem chove. Supostamente o pico começa a partir de agora.

Estou em castelo de vide e há uma árvore caída na estrada principal. Vento forte com rajadas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Dez 2019 às 20:11)

frederico disse:


> *Ontem entraram umas células entre VRSA e Huelva com ecos laranja, deve vir daí a diferença.* Há dois ou três dias o Algarve em geral até tinha acumulado mais. No último relatório da Aemet Huelva tinha pouco mais de 50 mm.
> 
> 
> http://www.aemet.es/documentos_d/se...ancia_clima/balancehidrico/bhboldec201934.pdf
> ...



Os valores dizem respeito a hoje e não a ontem.

Huelva já leva 63.6 mm, Ayamonte 38.2 mm, Cartaya 52.4 mm

Por aqui, sigo com 13 mm e vento, mas o radar não mostra qualquer precipitação e o aviso amarelo não faz muito sentido. 

Em Nerva, província de Huelva (fica a sul de Aracena, em plena Sierra Aracena):



*Mau tempo fustiga sotavento algarvio mas chuva já corre nas ribeiras*

https://postal.pt/sociedade/2019-12...ento-algarvio-mas-chuva-ja-corre-nas-ribeiras


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Dez 2019 às 20:13)

A coisa está agreste por Castelo de Vide, ia sendo literalmente projetado pelo vento, diria que as rajadas andam cerca dos 100 km/h ou acima.


----------



## comentador (19 Dez 2019 às 20:17)

Boa noite!
O vento continua bastante forte, tem açoitado bastante a vegetação. Não espero grande chuvada para aqui, os modelos a cada saída é cortarem para a minha zona. Tanto vento a puxar quase nada!! Enfim, quando virá a chuva a sério para esta região? Venha a esperança do 2020, pode ser que seja melhor que este.


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Dez 2019 às 20:19)

SpiderVV disse:


> Sim, há algum vento mas agora até nem chove. Supostamente o pico começa a partir de agora.
> 
> Estou em castelo de vide e há uma árvore caída na estrada principal. Vento forte com rajadas.


Sim o pico será a partir de agora, agora sim, já umas rajadas valentes por aqui, chuva moderada.


----------



## vamm (19 Dez 2019 às 20:27)




----------



## João Pedro (19 Dez 2019 às 20:35)

vamm disse:


>


Parece uma daquelas_ flash floods_ que se vêem no deserto  
Que bom ver a água a começar a correr pelo Algarve


----------



## cool (19 Dez 2019 às 20:37)

vamm disse:


>



Bela visão para uma zona tão fustigada pela seca...adorei ver !


----------



## Gerofil (19 Dez 2019 às 20:49)

Estremoz: vento forte constante com rajadas... a chuva não é muito intensa. Interferências nas telecomunicações.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Dez 2019 às 20:49)

109 km/h registados há pouco por uma estação perto de onde estou. Continua o vento muito forte.


----------



## Smota (19 Dez 2019 às 21:00)

Boa noite
Pelo Crato dia de inverno e agora sim tempo agreste a chegar. Que não haja muitos danos. O vento está cada vez mais forte.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Dez 2019 às 21:11)

vamm disse:


>



Muito interessante, pois não é todos os dias que se ve uma ribeira encher com água assim de forma tão repentina.


----------



## frederico (19 Dez 2019 às 21:17)

Há mais de 20 anos tive a sorte de ver algo assim no mês de Maio, a ribeira do Beliche já ia fraca, houve uma trovoada rija e caiu granizo e choveu umas duas horas. Pouco depois começa-se a ouvir o barulho da água a vir ao longe, e as mulheres tiveram de fugir da ribeira com a enchente.


----------



## cool (19 Dez 2019 às 21:30)

cool disse:


> Aqui por Grândola parece-me que o vento amainou um pouco desde há uma hora para cá.



Falei cedo de mais....grande ventania novamente....rajadas muito agressivas que se fazem sentir.
Talvez as mais fortes até agora...


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Dez 2019 às 21:38)

Castelo de Vide acaba de ficar sem luz. Vento extremamente forte.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (19 Dez 2019 às 21:46)

Por Cuba novo máximo de rajada: 111.0km/h!...
Muito agressivo...


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Dez 2019 às 21:50)

A electricidade está só a ir e a voltar, o vento deve estar a fazer com que as linhas se toquem e causem curto circuitos. Ainda não tinha visto uma falha de electricidade tão severa causada pelo vento.


----------



## JPAG (19 Dez 2019 às 21:50)

Noite histórica ao nível do vento aqui em Vila Viçosa. 
A minha memória pode estar a ser seletiva já que antes não ligava muito a estas questões meteorológicas, mas está agreste! Chega a ser medonho...

Embora Vila Viçosa seja uma das vilas mais altas do Alentejo não estamos habituados a estas situações. Vamos ver se não há muitos estragos amanhã ao acordar, mas algumas árvores certamente não aguentarão...

Quanto à chuva nada de extraordinário até agora.


----------



## tsimao14 (19 Dez 2019 às 22:05)

Vento continua forte em Beja. Rajadas na ordem dos 80km/h com médias a rondar os 25/30KT. Chuva só de vez em quando, já ao longo do dia fui vendo no radar e parece que Beja ficava sempre numa bolha de protecção. 

Há bocado o vento era tanto que até uma janela se partiu. Vai ser uma noite longa.


----------



## redragon (19 Dez 2019 às 22:05)

Por Elvas um dia normal de inverno. Nada de extraordinário, vento moderado e chuva por vezes moderada ao longo do dia. Esperemos pela noite e madrugada o q aí vem...se vier...


----------



## meteo_xpepe (19 Dez 2019 às 22:11)

Pelo radar a chuva deverá estar a chegar aqui à zona... vento mèdio continua nos 70km/h e rajadas sempre a 90/100km/h...


----------



## Gerofil (19 Dez 2019 às 22:29)

Por Estremoz o vento mete já muito respeito...  Deve ter sido uma rajada muito forte. Os sapadores andam a cortar outras árvores que também caíram perto do Modelo.


----------



## Happy (19 Dez 2019 às 22:42)

Já chove em Portimão!! Venha a Elsa!


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Dez 2019 às 23:07)

No Algarve, as barras de Alvor, Albufeira, Vilamoura, Quarteira, Faro/Olhão, Tavira e Vila Real de Santo António, encontram-se fechadas a toda a navegação.

O vento já assobia por aqui, às 3h da madrugada deverá ser o pior do vento por aqui.

Provavelmente, haverá galgamento costeiro na Praia de Faro.


----------



## tsimao14 (19 Dez 2019 às 23:09)

A chuva chegou há uns minutos a Beja e com alguma intensidade. Pela imagem de radar do IPMA, verifica-se uma densa precipitação e a maior mancha que vi no dia de hoje a esse nível. Acredito que existam alguns cumulonimbus embebidos. Novo pico máximo de rajada: 86km/h!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Dez 2019 às 23:23)

A frente parece-me que se está a mover neste momento para Este. Não irá afetar o Algarve.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Dez 2019 às 23:26)

A luz acabou de falhar de novo. De certeza que haverá alguma linha danificada.


----------



## Fada (19 Dez 2019 às 23:30)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> A frente parece-me que se está a mover neste momento para Este. Não irá afetar o Algarve.



Não???
Então é por causa disso que eu já oiço o vento a uivar lol


----------



## Happy (19 Dez 2019 às 23:32)

Também não me parece que vá para Este apenas,  o que me parece é que o litorar a Oeste não seja tão fustigado, parece que o sotavente vai levar mais com a frente.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Dez 2019 às 23:33)

Sobre aquele assunto das "flash floods" nas ribeiras do Nordeste Algarvio, reuni aqui alguns dados de estações na tal região que foi afetada pela instabilidade no dia de hoje, com os acumulados atuais. Vejamos:  

- Vila Nova de Cacela: 32,4 mm 
- Faz Fato: 51,9 mm 
- Cabanas de Tavira: 19,4 mm 
- Villablanca: 38,2 mm 

Sendo Faz Fato a estação mais "serrana" que encontrei, aposto que em Alcoutim ou em zonas envolventes o acumulado foi superior a 60 mm.


----------



## trovoadas (19 Dez 2019 às 23:39)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> A frente parece-me que se está a mover neste momento para Este. Não irá afetar o Algarve.


Os modelos já previam algo do género! Estamos numa espécie de ponto de inflexão de tal modo que do Algarve para baixo nem há precipitação prevista.
Já estamos habituados


----------



## joralentejano (19 Dez 2019 às 23:46)

*10.2mm* em Portalegre entre as 22h e as 23h e *52.9mm* no total do dia. Mais um bom caudal em perspetiva para o Rio Caia e os outros rios que nascem na serra. 
Nas zonas mais baixas também deve ir tudo bem abastecido, a Ribeira de Algalé (afluente do Rio Caia entre Arronches e Elvas) passado mais de 1 ano lá deve ter voltado a correr. A netatmo leva *25mm* acumulados e Elvas cerca de* 20mm*.
Não é nenhum disparate comparando com outras zonas do país, mas mais vale assim. A chave disto era continuar a chover desta forma por mais tempo. 

O distrito de Portalegre tem aviso laranja para precipitação a partir das 12h de amanhã e a AEMET tem aviso amarelo para toda a Extremadura a partir da mesma hora.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Dez 2019 às 02:04)

Novo máximo de 78 km/h em Portalegre, com  chuva moderada a forte.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Dez 2019 às 07:39)

Esta noite foi a noite do Baixo Guadiana. Foi nesta região onde se registaram os maiores acumulados do país na noite passada, e estamos a falar da região que mais estava a ser afetada pela seca. 

- Albernoa: 23,4 mm
- Vila Nova de São Bento: 21,8 mm
- Faz Fato: 27,4 mm
- Vila Nova de Cacela: 19,1 mm 
- Cabanas de Tavira: 16,6 mm 
- Luz de Tavira: 39,7 mm 
- Santa Catarina da Fonte do Bispo: 24,5 mm

Depois também tivemos outros dois locais com acumulados bem interessantes na passada noite: Monchique (38,9 mm) e Ribeira do Salto (18,9 mm).


----------



## joralentejano (20 Dez 2019 às 08:11)

Rio Caia ontem quase a galgar a ponte, que teve de ser encerrada...
Ás 23:30h:

À 01:30h, estava igual, mas já tinha descido e galgado um pouco a ponte. Muita água na estrada e lixo presos nas grades...







Impressionante...


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Dez 2019 às 09:02)

joralentejano disse:


> Rio Caia ontem quase a galgar a ponte, que teve de ser encerrada...
> Ás 23:30h:
> 
> À 01:30h, estava igual, mas já tinha descido e galgado um pouco a ponte. Muita água na estrada e lixo presos nas grades...
> ...



Efetivamente passou, pois passei por lá às 8.30 h e notava-se no piso. A água passava a cerca de 40 centímetros do topo do tabuleiro, com um volume de água significativo. Continua a chover moderadamente e creio que o resto do dia promete mais precipitações.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Dez 2019 às 09:15)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Efetivamente passou, pois passei por lá às 8.30 h e notava-se no piso. A água passava a cerca de 40 centímetros do topo do tabuleiro, com um volume de água significativo. Continua a chover moderadamente e creio que o resto do dia promete mais precipitações.


Pois, a chuva abrandou durante a noite e já desceu um pouco como é normal. No entanto, se chover ao longo do dia como indicam as previsões, deve voltar a subir.
A barragem deverá continuar a receber muita água.


----------



## cool (20 Dez 2019 às 10:12)

Bom dia !
Hoje quando acordei fui surpreendido pela quantidade de chuva que caiu e o efeito que teve nos campos.
Tudo a escorrer....o ribeiro com água e o açude do monte a aumentar o nível de armazenamento como só costuma acontecer lá para Fevereiro ou Março:




Não esperava que subisse tanto:












Bela maneira de acordar e começar o dia.
A chuva trás alegria as estas terras.
A mim também !
Abraço!


----------



## joralentejano (20 Dez 2019 às 10:20)

O Xévora também vai fazendo das suas...


----------



## RedeMeteo (20 Dez 2019 às 10:38)

Evento praticamente terminado pelo Baixo Alentejo e com excepção de segunda feira os restantes dias ficaram muito aquém do previsto. 
Agora é so AA de novo


----------



## trovoadas (20 Dez 2019 às 10:43)

Ribeira de Quarteira também já leva uma boa cheia! A última foi em Março/Abril de 2018.
Efetivamente faz muita diferença chover tudo de uma vez só ou espaçadamente. As serra do Caldeirão também deve ter a receber muita precipitação algo que às vezes no litoral não temos bem noção. 

Agora por Albufeira vai chovendo moderado por vezes com períodos mais intensos. Está cerrado daqueles dias que prometem...


----------



## efcm (20 Dez 2019 às 10:56)

cool disse:


> Bom dia !
> Hoje quando acordei fui surpreendido pela quantidade de chuva que caiu e o efeito que teve nos campos.
> Tudo a escorrer....o ribeiro com água e o açude do monte a aumentar o nível de armazenamento como só costuma acontecer lá para Fevereiro ou Março:
> 
> ...


Consegues colocar um foto do antes da chuva e uma depois da chuva?

Quanto é que achas que subiu ?


----------



## MSantos (20 Dez 2019 às 11:16)

Convido-os a todos(as) a partilharem dados, fotos, notícias sobre a Depressão ELSA num tópico de resumo que criei para memória futura.

*Depressão ELSA - Dezembro de 2019*


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Dez 2019 às 11:37)

Boas. Por aqui a rajada máxima do evento ficou-se pelos 78 km/h, mas em termos de vento médio a coisa foi complicada, 62 km/h de vento médio máximo. Em Castelo de Vide a uma maior altitude a coisa foi mais bruta, várias falhas de electricidade e rajadas acima dos 100-110 km/h com várias árvores caídas e outros danos felizmente mais pequenos.

Acabei o dia de ontem com 28.8mm, sendo que o acumulado foi maior em altitude, potenciado pela orografia. Por Portalegre também não houve danos de maior, mas algumas tampas de esgoto levantadas, quedas de árvore, tapumes que caíram, mas nada de grave felizmente, que eu saiba.


----------



## redragon (20 Dez 2019 às 12:14)

Elvas, a chuva ainda não foi suficiente para fazer rebentar alguns ribeiros. Pelo menos aqueles que ficam a caminho da Ponte da Ajuda (acesso a Olivença).
Resumindo, por aqui foi uma boa rega mas nada de excepcional.


----------



## cool (20 Dez 2019 às 12:24)

efcm disse:


> Consegues colocar um foto do antes da chuva e uma depois da chuva?
> 
> Quanto é que achas que subiu ?



Olá.
Sim....penso que dá para ver.

Antes da Elsa:





Depois:


----------



## cool (20 Dez 2019 às 12:35)

Cheguei agora da Vila...ainda não tinha ido desde a chegada da Elsa.
Por Grândola há árvores tombadas, ramos nas estradas, sinais de trânsito tombados, ruas cortadas e muitas carrinhas da Câmara, GNR e outros a proceder à limpeza.
As pessoas nos cafés e nas ruas falavam do facto da ribeira de Grândola já ir cheia e várias delas preparavam-se para ir ver no local estando visivelmente contentes e entusiasmadas com esse facto.
No caminho do monte até Grândola pela Serra, vi que a ribeira transbordou em vários pontos, havendo zonas em que chega quase à estrada.
Alguns sobreiros já com bastante idade tombados...eucaliptos também...bem como coberturas de estufas.
Aqui para a zona este evento foi excelente no que toca à precipitação .
Gostaria de lembrar por outro lado as pelo menos duas vítimas mortais, bem como de todos os que ficaram sem bens ou tecto.
É o lado sombrio do evento que deve também ser lembrado.
São as duas faces da Elsa.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Dez 2019 às 12:59)

Mais umas rajadas por aqui, com 50 km/h neste momento. 20.2mm acumulados e continua a chover.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Dez 2019 às 13:25)

Rajada de 68 km/h agora, volta o vento forte.


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Dez 2019 às 13:25)

joralentejano disse:


> Pois, a chuva abrandou durante a noite e já desceu um pouco como é normal. No entanto, se chover ao longo do dia como indicam as previsões, deve voltar a subir.
> A barragem deverá continuar a receber muita água.



Abrandou, mas continuou a chover até há uns minutos atrás. O vento, entretanto, voltou a intensificar-se.
Os campos estão totalmente alagados e os cursos de água descarregam todo o excesso para as barragens, ou então como vi entre Esperança e Arronches, surgem autênticos lagos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Dez 2019 às 13:29)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Esta noite foi a noite do Baixo Guadiana. Foi nesta região onde se registaram os maiores acumulados do país na noite passada, e estamos a falar da região que mais estava a ser afetada pela seca.
> 
> - Albernoa: 23,4 mm
> - Vila Nova de São Bento: 21,8 mm
> ...



Valor muito estranho em Luz de Tavira. Duvido desse valor, foi o vento a fazer das suas. .



trovoadas disse:


> Ribeira de Quarteira também já leva uma boa cheia! A última foi em Março/Abril de 2018.
> Efetivamente faz muita diferença chover tudo de uma vez só ou espaçadamente. As serra do Caldeirão também deve ter a receber muita precipitação algo que às vezes no litoral não temos bem noção.
> 
> Agora por Albufeira vai chovendo moderado por vezes com períodos mais intensos. Está cerrado daqueles dias que prometem...



A chuva tem sido mais orográfica, daí ter chovido mais nas serras do que no litoral propriamente dito.

A barragem do Beliche subiu cerca de 10 cms entre ontem e hoje até às 4 h da manhã.

O Algarve, teve 49 ocorrências desde das 00h, devido a quedas de árvores, queda de estruturas e movimento de massa.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Dez 2019 às 13:35)

Lá está a luz a piscar de novo. As infraestruturas ainda devem estar relativamente fragilizadas onde foram afetadas ontem.


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Dez 2019 às 13:35)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Evento praticamente terminado pelo Baixo Alentejo e com excepção de segunda feira os restantes dias ficaram muito aquém do previsto.
> Agora é so AA de novo









Off-Topic: sabes como fazia do Sputnik??? Beep … Beep … Beep …


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Dez 2019 às 13:52)

Nova rajada de 76 km/h. Quase o máximo que tive de madrugada.


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Dez 2019 às 13:54)

SpiderVV disse:


> Lá está a luz a piscar de novo. As infraestruturas ainda devem estar relativamente fragilizadas onde foram afetadas ontem.



À saída de Portalegre, após a entrada para o Estradão da Urra, há um poste do telefone tipo Torre de Pisa. Claro que as telecomunicações sofrem interrupções quando os fios estão em tensão.
O mesmo deverá acontecer com a infraestrutura eléctrica, dada a quantidade de ramos que deverão estar em contacto com os fios...


----------



## JPAG (20 Dez 2019 às 14:36)

Vento a intensificar-se na última hora. Manhã de aguaceiros moderados e tarde com alguns aguaceiros fracos até agora. 

Ainda não tive oportunidade de ver os estragos causados. Sei que houve algumas quedas de árvores durante a noite. Numa das escolas caíram alguns ciprestes que partiram algumas telhas. Muitos ramos no chão no centro da Vila. Só no fim de semana quando o tempo melhorar verei melhor como estão as coisas.


----------



## cool (20 Dez 2019 às 15:07)

Chuva novamente por Grândola...rajadas ainda muito fortes.
Potente esta depressão...para o bem e para o mal.
!


----------



## Gerofil (20 Dez 2019 às 15:41)

Estremoz: aguaceiros a espaços... o vento tornou-se novamente forte, com rajadas muito fortes.


----------



## frederico (20 Dez 2019 às 16:36)

A ver pelo radar choveu mais na serra o que e normal com uma frente deste tipo. Ainda assim vrsa e Tavira passaram dos 10 mm o que e pouco comum com frentes que ja atravessaram o Alentejo e a serra. 

Sem depressoes em altitude e sem frentes vindas De Sudoeste que entrem pela Costa algarvia Como sucedeu no Inverno de 2010 a seca continuara. 

Se nao chover mais ate ao final do mes este podera ser o ano mais seco desde que ha registos em varias estacoes do sudeste portugues.


----------



## RedeMeteo (20 Dez 2019 às 16:37)

frederico disse:


> A ver pelo radar choveu mais na serra o que e normal com uma frente deste tipo. Ainda assim vrsa e Tavira passaram dos 10 mm o que e pouco comum com frentes que ja atravessaram o Alentejo e a serra.
> 
> Sem depressoes em altitude e sem frentes vindas De Sudoeste que entrem pela Costa algarvia Como sucedeu no Inverno de 2010 a seca continuara.
> 
> Se nao chover mais ate ao final do mes este podera ser o ano mais seco desde que ha registos em varias estacoes do sudeste portugues.


Exactamente


----------



## frederico (20 Dez 2019 às 16:40)

Se a memoria nao me falha o ano mais seco de VRSA entre 1971 e 2000 teve cerca de 230 mm. Cacela e VRSA neste momento devem ter 160 mm. Penso que o recorde absoluto de VRSA ronda os 170 mm.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Dez 2019 às 17:04)

*Ribeira de Alte, ontem*:

Vídeo de Carlos Matoso


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Dez 2019 às 17:18)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Ribeira de Alte, ontem*:
> 
> Vídeo de Carlos Matoso



Brutal  Onde vai desaguar essa ribeira Herculano?


----------



## frederico (20 Dez 2019 às 17:20)

Vai para a ribeira de Quarteira que desagua em Vilamoura.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Dez 2019 às 17:22)

frederico disse:


> Vai para a ribeira de Quarteira que desagua em Vilamoura.



Obrigado Frederico  Basicamente vai parar ao mar


----------



## frederico (20 Dez 2019 às 17:25)

E possivel que as fontes carsicas tenham estoirado o que e normalissimo. Ja vi algo assim na ribeira de Cacela e da Asseca, por exemplo, em Marco de 2006.


----------



## ecobcg (20 Dez 2019 às 17:25)

Imagens de hoje. Ainda corria bem


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Dez 2019 às 17:26)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Obrigado Frederico  Basicamente vai parar ao mar



Certamente então deve ser visível o contraste entre estas águas tão barrentas, e a água do mar, tal como se ve muito na Madeira.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Dez 2019 às 17:40)

Continua o vento forte com rajadas e os picos de corrente.


----------



## vamm (20 Dez 2019 às 17:58)

O vento regressou e continuam os aguaceiros fortes a moderados.

De manhã fiquei surpreendida por ver tudo tão cheio de água, a escorrer por todo o lado. Agora quase de noite passei por algumas ribeiras que ainda ontem mal tinham água e agora correm a bom correr, cheias, para a barragem da Rocha 
Uma que está seca há muitooo tempo, a ribeira do Cotovio ou a nascente do Sado (para terem uma pequena noção) está bem cheia agora


----------



## belem (20 Dez 2019 às 18:16)

ecobcg disse:


> Imagens de hoje. Ainda corria bem



Espetacular! Lembro-me de ver pirilampos junto à Ribeira de Alte (até mesmo dentro da aldeia, mas em zonas mais escuras), e de poder andar no leito da mesma, durante o verão.


----------



## trovoadas (20 Dez 2019 às 18:29)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Obrigado Frederico  Basicamente vai parar ao mar


Aí não há grande hipótese! Não dá para construír barragens. Existem é alguns açudes que ajudam à infiltração das águas no aquífero mas com caudais desses é difícil. Mesmo assim já deve dar uma boa recarga ao aquífero Querença-Silves. Existem zonas que têm grande capacidade de infiltração e uma resposta muito rápida!


----------



## JPAG (20 Dez 2019 às 18:47)

Chuva moderada a forte. Rajadas menos frequentes mas igualmente fortes, em comparação com o dia de ontem.
Dia muito semelhante ao de ontem por aqui.


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Dez 2019 às 20:14)

Boas,
Segue mais uma noite de chuva, vento e nevoeiro e deve ser para continuar pela noite fora...
39mm até ao momento.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Dez 2019 às 20:34)

Estremoz: chuva moderada com vento...

E vendo as imagens de radar a situação vai-se prolongar ainda por várias horas, pela madrugada dentro... chuva, chuva e mais chuva


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (20 Dez 2019 às 20:46)

Boas, 
Por aqui dia de chuva fraca com apenas 4.7 mm acumulados.
O mês nem sequer deve chegar aos 50 mm este mês. Valores idênticos no resto do sotavento. 
Agora seguem se tempo ameno e seco!!


----------



## cool (20 Dez 2019 às 20:53)

Chuva fraca por Grândola...o vento diminuiu bastante de intensidade.
O IPMA tem aviso amarelo de chuva para os distritos de Setúbal, Évora e Beja das 21.00 / 03.00 e Portalegre, das 18.00 às 6.00, mas olhando ao radar não se vislumbra nada para o Sul, excepto no caso de Portalegre.
Vamos ver se ainda teremos mais alguma chuva por aqui com o começo do adeus da Elsa por estas bandas !


----------



## frederico (20 Dez 2019 às 21:26)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Boas,
> Por aqui dia de chuva fraca com apenas 4.7 mm acumulados.
> O mês nem sequer deve chegar aos 50 mm este mês. Valores idênticos no resto do sotavento.
> Agora seguem se tempo ameno e seco!!



Pelas minhas contas VRSA vai perto dos 70 mm, já Tavira nem chegou aos 50, e Cacela deve ter passado VRSA. Para um evento não está mau, o pior é que para repor o défice hídrico dos meses anterior fazia falta 4 vezes mais, pelo menos!


----------



## frederico (20 Dez 2019 às 21:32)

trovoadas disse:


> Aí não há grande hipótese! Não dá para construír barragens. Existem é alguns açudes que ajudam à infiltração das águas no aquífero mas com caudais desses é difícil. Mesmo assim já deve dar uma boa recarga ao aquífero Querença-Silves. Existem zonas que têm grande capacidade de infiltração e uma resposta muito rápida!



Não faz falta barragem nenhuma aí. Por baixo do solo está um aquífero que é uma reserva de água estratégica a nível regional. Infelizmente com o futuro pouco assegurado devido à proliferação exagerada de regadios com citrinos e abacateiros.

Toda essa região tem um povoamento civilizacional muito antigo, que pouca gente conhece. Nos tempos do domínio islâmico não havia feudalismo no Algarve, havia de certa forma mais liberdade que no Norte da Península e as técnicas agrícolas desenvolveram imenso nos vales dessas ribeiras, com a construção de noras, levadas, tanques, açudes, abertura de poços. Os produtos eram escoados para o comércio via marítima. Quem teve um modelo económico assim até tarde, século XV, foi o reino de Granada, existia um sistema de cultivo idêntico na _vega_ de Granada. A região era muito povoada, Silves chegou a ter na cidade e arredores 50 mil habitantes, nunca mais recuperou depois da Reconquista, e Alvor só voltou a ter 5 mil habitantes no final do século XX. Do ponto de vista económico a Reconquista não foi muito boa para o Algarve. Mas vendo como está agora o Magrebe, foi melhor assim. Infelizmente estes sistemas de açudes e levadas têm sido destruídos, e os proprietários nas últimas décadas destruíram as noras e têm entaipado os poços.


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Dez 2019 às 21:44)

Chuva certinha por aqui, na última atualização vai nos 45mm.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Dez 2019 às 22:01)

35.4mm por aqui, chove certinho mas não muito forte. Vento já enfraqueceu mais.


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Dez 2019 às 22:49)

@joralentejano a água volta a passar por cima da Ponte do Porto de Manes 
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2786721974719804&id=100001460878625


----------



## trovoadas (20 Dez 2019 às 22:58)

Muita chuva estratiforne ao final da tarde início da noite. Fiz o percurso entre Albufeira e Estoi por volta das 20h sempre debaixo de chuva fraca por vezes moderada e ininterrupta acompanhada por vento forte. Entretanto foi dar una volta ao terreno mais para serra na zona da Murta - Estoi e parece que a chuva era mais intensa. Acima dos 200m havia também nevoeiro. Noite brutal de Inverno! Engraçado que o radar praticamente não detecta esta precipitação.
O meu pluviómetro caseiro rebentou a escala! Até à zona direita da garrafa acumulou 130mm mas até ao limite tinha 140 e já jogava fora  Segunda tinha cerca de 45mm.
Por esquecimento não marquei o nível do tanque que também subiu bastante talvez na mesma por porpoção. Dava para corroborar o valor.


----------



## frederico (20 Dez 2019 às 23:00)

Na década passada o Norte teve alguns dos anos mais secos desde que há registos: 2004, 2005, 2007, 2008 ou 2009. Trata-se de uma região na qual a serra do Gerês chegava a passar dos 5000 mm antes dos anos 80. Poderão ser batidos recordes pontuais em algumas estações mas em traços gerais estas chuvas e estas cheias são normalíssimas. Muitos dos danos materiais eram evitáveis como se pode ver pelas fotos. Eu por exemplo não deixaria o meu carro estacionado em certos locais com um tempo destes.


----------



## frederico (20 Dez 2019 às 23:03)

Que inveja dos espanhóis. Mas esta serra de Grazalema é um dos locais em que mais chove em toda a Península Ibérica. Mais talvez que na serra de Monchique.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Dez 2019 às 23:12)

Rio Caia a galgar as margens e uma das pontes e a chuva teima em não parar. Assim que puder coloco vídeos e fotos.
Sem dúvida a maior cheia que já vi neste rio, no entanto, como já disse, não é a primeira vez que acontece. 

Barragem do Caia a receber muita água.


----------



## frederico (20 Dez 2019 às 23:13)

Graças a esta morrinha a estação de Tavira acumulou até agora 19 mm, mas o acumulado deve ser muito maior na serra a Norte, o que é óptimo para as ribeiras do Beliche e de Odeleite. VRSA acumulou 14.5 mm.


----------



## frederico (20 Dez 2019 às 23:14)

joralentejano disse:


> Rio Caia a galgar as margens e uma das pontes e a chuva teima em não parar. Assim que puder coloco vídeos e fotos.
> Sem dúvida a maior cheia que já vi neste rio, no entanto, como já disse, não é a primeira vez que acontece.
> 
> Barragem do Caia a receber muita água.



Montargil também deve estar a encher bem, a última vez que lá passei estava muito seca nunca a tinha visto tão mal.


----------



## trovoadas (20 Dez 2019 às 23:18)

frederico disse:


> Não faz falta barragem nenhuma aí. Por baixo do solo está um aquífero que é uma reserva de água estratégica a nível regional. Infelizmente com o futuro pouco assegurado devido à proliferação exagerada de regadios com citrinos e abacateiros.
> 
> Toda essa região tem um povoamento civilizacional muito antigo, que pouca gente conhece. Nos tempos do domínio islâmico não havia feudalismo no Algarve, havia de certa forma mais liberdade que no Norte da Península e as técnicas agrícolas desenvolveram imenso nos vales dessas ribeiras, com a construção de noras, levadas, tanques, açudes, abertura de poços. Os produtos eram escoados para o comércio via marítima. Quem teve um modelo económico assim até tarde, século XV, foi o reino de Granada, existia um sistema de cultivo idêntico na _vega_ de Granada. A região era muito povoada, Silves chegou a ter na cidade e arredores 50 mil habitantes, nunca mais recuperou depois da Reconquista, e Alvor só voltou a ter 5 mil habitantes no final do século XX. Do ponto de vista económico a Reconquista não foi muito boa para o Algarve. Mas vendo como está agora o Magrebe, foi melhor assim. Infelizmente estes sistemas de açudes e levadas têm sido destruídos, e os proprietários nas últimas décadas destruíram as noras e têm entaipado os poços.


Na Terça-feira, a seguir às portagens de Paderne junto à A2 já estavam a abrir mais um furo provavelmente para o laranjal de 20 hectares ao lado. Agora vai ser a desbunda total porque choveu 100l em 3 dias!
Não sei até que ponto o aquífero recarregou com estas chuvas. A seca já era muito profunda em certas áreas do mesmo. Por exemplo, os relatos da fonte de Paderne seca ou o açude do castelo de Paderne que já estava seco desde Julho. Com a melhoria do tempo nos próximos dias vamos ver o que "resta" destas chuvas. 

Na ribeira de Quarteira, em particular, foram muitos açudes arranjados/reconstruídos que creio se mantêm de pé. Não sei se ficou algum esquecido, provavelmente sim. Depois existe o problema da limpeza principalmente o controlo das infestantes como os canaviais que deve de estar completamente esquecido mas isso são outros quinhentos. Em suma muito trabalho a fazer para o futuro ou talvez não...


----------



## frederico (20 Dez 2019 às 23:26)

Recordo que nessa zona há duas áreas protegidas. Uma delas, esteve para levar com a A2 em cima, era então Guterres primeiro-ministro. Pelo menos teve a sensatez de impedir que a serra do Caldeirão e a *Fonte Benémola* levassem com a A2. Mas houve muitas pressões de Bruxelas para mudar o traçado, por causa da Rede Natura 2000. Quem fez naquela altura o traçado da A2 armou-se em chico-esperto... é que atravessando a serra e o barrocal a auto-estrada ficaria muito mais cara, logo mais margem para a construtora fazer lucro. Ainda assim o actual traçado da A2 poderia ter ficado bem diferente se tivesse ficado mais próximo do traçado do IP. Anos antes tinha-se cometido um atentado desnecessário num Governo de Cavaco Silva, a A1 em cima do Parque Natural da Serra de Aire e Candeeiros. Se tivesse havido vontade, nesse caso o traçado poderia facilmente ter contornado o parque natural.


----------



## frederico (20 Dez 2019 às 23:32)

Outro perigo para esse aquífero é a urbanização. Além do aumento descontrolado de moradias dispersas pela paisagem há os resorts.

https://www.sulinformacao.pt/2019/1...-projeto-residencial-sustentavel-em-portugal/

Não sei como as nossas leis autorizam estas coisas. Em Inglaterra é quase impossível um privado urbanizar. 

Muitos destes empreendimentos acabam falidos ou inacabados, é ver aquele que está feito acima da Ponte sobre o Guadiana ou a cratera do Verde Lago na Praia Verde. Destroem a paisagem e nem os terminam, e os buracos ficam nos bancos portugueses para o contribuinte pagar. Desculpem o off-topic.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Dez 2019 às 23:35)

Regressando ao* tópico de seguimento*...

Estremoz vai hoje com 21,9 mm de precipitação; ontem teve 22,1 mm e neste mês já vai com 146,9 mm.

Continua a chover de forma moderada. A previsão aponta para chuva até às 16h00 de amanhã...


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Dez 2019 às 23:43)

Continua a chover, 57mm.
Entretanto esta manhã, um bocado de estrada ruiu na Pedra-Basta, Reguengo, a estrada está fechada pela GNR, os terrenos ao lado estão autênticas piscinas, amanhã tentarei colocar aqui umas fotos.


----------



## trovoadas (20 Dez 2019 às 23:43)

frederico disse:


> Que inveja dos espanhóis. Mas esta serra de Grazalema é um dos locais em que mais chove em toda a Península Ibérica. Mais talvez que na serra de Monchique.


Grazalema não dá hipótese a Monchique! Em Abril de 2018 estive lá a seguir ao episódio pluvioso que acumulou mais de 1000mm e é deveras impressionante! Sai água de todos os cantos e nunca vi rochas tão lavadas O caudal do Rio Guadiaro que vem de Ronda e recebe as águas de Grazalema é monstruoso mesmo dias depois da chuva propriamente dita.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Dez 2019 às 23:46)

Chove copiosamente. Isto está de loucos...















A Serra de São Mamede está, literalmente, a transbordar de água. A maior cheia do século (até ao momento) no final de um ano em que, até final de novembro, estava a ser dos mais secos de sempre na região Sul.


----------



## Agreste (20 Dez 2019 às 23:49)

dia de poagem...

teremos de aguardar mais 10 dias para voltar a ver chover.
aposto num potente anticiclone sobre a islândia e nova ronda de baixas pressões a circular por aqui... entrará pelo mês de fevereiro adentro.


----------



## joselamego (20 Dez 2019 às 23:54)

joralentejano disse:


> Chove copiosamente. Isto está de loucos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fico feliz que o alto Alentejo tenha água depois de meses de seca 
Falta o baixo Alentejo e Algarve chover mais para melhorar situação
Aqui no Norte é só água a  transbordar 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (21 Dez 2019 às 00:01)

Ponte onde se cruzam as duas ribeiras:

Tinha de ficar o momento em que meti o dedo à frente da câmara como imagem...


----------



## efcm (21 Dez 2019 às 00:15)

Pelo que percebi a barragem do caia com estas chuvas, subiu só ontem para os 20% não sei como estava...

É possível que com esta chuva que está a cair e que deve durar até as 16h de hoje, seja possível entrar em 2020 com a barragem acima dos 50%

Não existem dados online para as barragens do sul, como se vê por exemplo nas barragens do Douro onde se vê a Qin qout, e cota etc etc?


----------



## frederico (21 Dez 2019 às 00:47)

Só conheço este site:

https://snirh.apambiente.pt/index.php?idMain=1&idItem=1.3&salbufeirasimbolo=20O/01A


----------



## frederico (21 Dez 2019 às 00:52)

Por falar neste site, isto deveria fazer-nos pensar. 

Em Outubro de 2018 a barragem de Odeleite estava acima dos 70% e caiu para perto de 30% em 12 meses. Isto significa que um dia o Algarve pode ficar mesmo sem água, se a gestão dos recursos hídricos não melhorar.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Dez 2019 às 00:56)

efcm disse:


> Pelo que percebi a barragem do caia com estas chuvas, subiu só ontem para os 20% não sei como estava...
> 
> É possível que com esta chuva que está a cair e que deve durar até as 16h de hoje, seja possível entrar em 2020 com a barragem acima dos 50%
> 
> Não existem dados online para as barragens do sul, como se vê por exemplo nas barragens do Douro onde se vê a Qin qout, e cota etc etc?


Sim, de manhã saiu esta notícia: https://www.linhasdeelvas.pt/notici...ubiu-90-centimetros-nas-ultimas-24-horas.html

A Barragem terminou Outubro com 13% e Novembro com 14,4%. Hoje já estava nos 20%, mas há várias horas que está a entrar o triplo ou até mais daquilo que tem estado a entrar nos últimos tempos. O caudal do rio começa a descer quando a precipitação começa a enfraquecer, mas irá manter-se com um caudal elevado durante muito tempo. Quanto aos dados, infelizmente não existem, mas tal como é evidente o caudal de entrada é muito elevado. 
___________
Mantém-se a precipitação, mas mais fraca.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Dez 2019 às 01:05)




----------



## frederico (21 Dez 2019 às 01:15)

Felizmente esses sedimentos não chegam ao mar fica tudo nas barragens


----------



## vamm (21 Dez 2019 às 01:53)

São Marcos da Serra
https://fbwat.ch/1kvmIsdK2GMvAISo

(Não consigo colocar para ver aqui)


----------



## vamm (21 Dez 2019 às 01:59)

RIbeira/Rio do Vascão


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (21 Dez 2019 às 08:49)

Bom dia
Saiu o relatório do dia 20 Dezembro do Snirh, e quem olha a primeira fica um bocado desiludido achando que face ao que choveu as barragens deveriam ter mais água aqui no sul. 
Só que aquilo que se passa é que os últimos dois dias e que as ribeiras e ribeiros reactivaram, as nascentes também, e neste momento embora já tenha parado de chover os cursos de água vão continuar a correr por várias semanas e vai entrar nas barragens o triplo daquilo que entrado.
Exemplo evidente e a barragem do Beliche que neste momento segue com 35.43 m de cota, valor idêntico a 9 Novembro e muita água está a entrar na Albufeira.
Portanto será expectável que no final do mês tenhamos uma cota talvez acima dos 36 m ou mais!


----------



## cool (21 Dez 2019 às 08:50)

Bom dia.
Céu encoberto por Grândola com algum vento....mas num patamar diferente do dia de ontem.
A orografia da Serra faz com que esteja constantemente a cair uma chuva miudinha que nem aparece no radar, mas que devido à saturação das terras escorre para os ribeiros e os alimenta.






.


----------



## Dias Miguel (21 Dez 2019 às 09:15)

joralentejano disse:


> Chove copiosamente. Isto está de loucos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bom dia

A Ponte do Porto de Manes continua fechada ao trânsito, mas o rio leva mesmo água que ontem à noite, pelo que vi na Ponte do Crato comparativamente às tuas fotos. Seja como for, o Rio Caia está a alimentar a albufeira do Caia com um caudal de muitos metros cúbicos por segundo...
A diferença de há uma semana atrás, é significativa. No caminho entre Portalegre e Arronches, onde se notava uma linha de separação, hoje só se vêem campos a transbordar de água, cursos de água bem nutridos e um verde musgo de tanta humidade.
Toda a noite choveu e parece-me que irá continuar durante mais umas horas. Agora que o AA irá regressar, venham as manhãs frias e as geadas, como era antigamente após um período de chuva intensa. Que se instale o frio para, caso haja alguma instabilidade, sejamos surpreendidos com o elemento branco 
Bom, talvez seja eu a divagar 

Edit: Portalegre, desde a passada segunda-feira, acumulou 176,9 mm. Não sei se teremos o mês de Dezembro mais chuvoso do século XXI.


----------



## Dias Miguel (21 Dez 2019 às 09:35)

Continuam a chuva constante, misturada com períodos de aguaceiros mais intensos. O vento parece estar a acelerar...


----------



## Gerofil (21 Dez 2019 às 11:29)

Estremoz: chuva intermitente, por vezes moderada e acompanhada por vento... 6,5 mm hoje.


----------



## trovoadas (21 Dez 2019 às 12:18)

Esta corrente de Oeste/sudoeste foi mesmo de feição para o Caldeirão. Os modelos não previam nada de especial do Baixo/Alto Alentejo para baixo e ontem acordamos com grandes cheias. O estado dos solos secos e compactos também pontenciou a situação. Fiquei impressionado com as imagens de São Marcos (Odelouca), ribeira de Alte, Alcoutim Vascão, Foupana e certamente Odeleite e o rio Mira também encheram bem. Tudo cursos de água que derivam do Caldeirão. As barragens vão certamente subir mais nos próximos dias. Vamos ver quanto.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Dez 2019 às 12:37)

Bom dia,
Rio Caia bem mais baixo, mas permanece com um excelente caudal. Estão a entrar litros e litros de água na barragem, que bom!!
Umas fotos:













As duas ribeiras:








Ribeiros cheios...













Felizmente não houve grandes danos. 

Chove de forma fraca durante grande parte da madrugada e de manhã. Por agora, não chove.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Dez 2019 às 12:59)

Boas. Chove bem por aqui, 42 mm/h de rate neste momento com 9.4mm acumulados. Vento moderado com rajadas.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Dez 2019 às 14:25)

Alto Alentejo: com o aproximar da frente fria (ou o que resta dela) que agora está mais ou menos sobre o Tejo, o vento está a tornar-se moderado a forte com rajadas ... Quando a frente passar podem ocorrer aguaceiros pontualmente fortes mas que irão ser curtos.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Dez 2019 às 14:27)

Rajada máxima de 69 km/h até agora, tem estado o vento com rajadas maiores. 10.2mm acumulados.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Dez 2019 às 15:25)

Boas,
Por aqui nunca mais choveu. Deixo mais umas fotos tiradas há pouco. 
Ribeira de Arronches:








Água por todo o lado:












Açude D'el Rei (Ribeira de Arronches), perto da quinta da minha família:




Entretanto, devido à queda de um muro, a levada que passa por lá deixou de correr.
O muro estava algures ali onde a água desce e onde foi arrastada também uma boa parte de terra:




Irá demorar muito até ser tudo arranjado, portanto, deverá permanecer seca durante uns tempos. Claro que no meio de uma cheia tão grande teriam de surgir algumas consequências...




Uma pequena barragem agrícola. Estão todas cheias. 
















Para terminar:




Notável onde a água chegou:




_________________
Mais logo devo publicar mais umas fotos de outra caminhada que ainda devo fazer.  Depois faço também um balanço dos acumulados aqui na zona.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Dez 2019 às 16:00)

É simplesmente delicioso ver essas paisagens assim  

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Agreste (21 Dez 2019 às 16:05)

o bom tempo...
brilha o sol no Algarve.


----------



## Dias Miguel (21 Dez 2019 às 16:12)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Por aqui nunca mais choveu. Deixo mais umas fotos tiradas há pouco.
> Ribeira de Arronches:
> 
> ...



Jorge, a aproveitar a bonança após a tempestade??


----------



## frederico (21 Dez 2019 às 16:39)

A estação de Tavira tem ido acumulando ao longo do dia. Liguei para lá, tem estado alguma morrinha. Se estiver assim na serra a Norte será óptimo para as ribeiras. 

Já agora... o Vascão nasce relativamente longe da foz, perto de Barranco do Velho, numa zona com perto de 1000 mm de média anual, e desagua numa área com menos de 500 mm. Portanto a água que se vê nos vídeos pode reflectir apenas o que choveu no coração da serra do Caldeirão. Esperemos que aquela situação de fuga do aterro sanitário esteja resolvida. Gostaria de saber onde tinham a cabeça os decisores políticos que foram espetar um aterro sanitário numa das zonas mais chuvosas do Algarve.


----------



## trovoadas (21 Dez 2019 às 17:06)

Confirma-se o sol já brilhou! Muitas nuvens baixas e algum nevoeiro nos montes. Por volta da hora de Almoço ainda chovia fraco a moderado mais para o interior ali por Santa Barbara/Estoi e estava cerrado o tempo. As serras devem ter acumulado mais uns mm's. Por Faro a precipitação teve pouca expressão como é normal.
O shopping está o pandemónio... Que dia tão bom para um passeio ao ar livre 
Dias assim, por aqui, são um milagre da natureza e permitem a muita gente ter pão e "vinho" na mesa


----------



## joralentejano (21 Dez 2019 às 17:23)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Jorge, a aproveitar a bonança após a tempestade??


Tem de ser! No entanto, hoje já não vou fazer a caminhada, fica para amanhã.


----------



## frederico (21 Dez 2019 às 17:31)

A Fóia já acumulou perto de 10 mm desde a meia-noite.

É possível que nas partes altas do Caldeirão o acumulado seja idêntico.

A zona onde nasce a ribeira do Beliche, a serra de Água dos Fusos, costuma acumular bem quando há esta morrinha.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Dez 2019 às 17:49)

Ora bem, em relação aos acumulados nas estações aqui da zona temos o seguinte:
Portalegre:
Hoje: *15.3mm*
Desde dia 15: *199.3mm*
Em 10 dias: *213.9mm*

Netatmo:
Hoje: *11.3mm*
Desde dia 15: *99.5mm*
Mensal: *108mm*
Anual: *427.2mm*
Ano Hidrológico 19/20: *234.3mm*
Novembro e dezembro: *211.6mm*

Elvas:
Hoje: *8.2mm*
Desde dia 15: *81.6mm*
Em 10 dias: *83mm*

Observações:

Os acumulados mensais da estação de Elvas e Portalegre devem ter mais uns valores a acrescentar visto ter chovido algo no dia 8 e no primeiro dia do mês.

Acumulados para este evento, dentro do previsto e só não foram superiores porque a frente de Quarta/Quinta foi um fiasco.

Como é evidente pelos valores da estação netatmo, antes do final de Novembro e tal como foi referido ao longo deste ano, 2019 estava a ser um dos anos mais secos de sempre por aqui.

A média mensal do mês de dezembro em Portalegre é de 136mm (normais climatológicas 1971-2000), portanto, passados longos anos, dezembro será considerado (muito) chuvoso. 
__________________________
*13,9ºC* atuais com vento moderado de Oeste.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Dez 2019 às 20:22)

Por aqui, dia de céu nublado e com a cara que teve ontem e hoje, já teria chovido bem mais e sol nem vê-lo.

Máxima. 17.8ºC
mínima: 15.8ºC

Precipitação: 1 mm

O acumulado nesta semana ficou-se pelos 46 mm, ou seja, praticamente o mesmo que choveu em todo o Inverno passado, embora, bastante abaixo da média mensal para este mês.


----------



## comentador (21 Dez 2019 às 21:02)

Boa noite

O dia de ontem e hoje renderam 7,0 mm de precipitação. De 5ª para 6ª feira acumulou 24,0 mm. O total da precipitação desde 2ª feira foi de 85,0mm. Sem dúvida uma excelente rega para esta região que estava bastante seca. Pena a precipitação ir embora, pois seria a partir de agora que os solos começavam a escorrer a água para as barragens. O ano passado foi igual, a partir do momento em que as albufeiras começariam a aumentar de nível, parou de chover. Espero que este Inverno não seja tão seco como os anteriores. O Inverno de 2018/2019 mal passou dos 50,0 mm em 3 meses.


----------



## fcapelas (21 Dez 2019 às 21:25)

Boa noite, aqui ficam os totais desde domingo passado, Terrugem, Elvas
134mm....
Agua por td o lado...


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Dez 2019 às 22:51)

Nevoeiro cerrado, por aqui.


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Dez 2019 às 22:53)

joralentejano disse:


> Ora bem, em relação aos acumulados nas estações aqui da zona temos o seguinte:
> Portalegre:
> Hoje: *15.3mm*
> Desde dia 15: *199.3mm*
> ...


12,1mm no dia 1 em Portalegre, no dia 8 não tenho dados mas nesse dia choveu pouco, ou seja o mês vai bem acima dos 200mm , e vendo as previsões não deve mexer muito mais.


----------



## efcm (21 Dez 2019 às 22:56)

Dados das Barragens do Algarve

As barragens de Odeleite e Beliche tiveram um crescimento de volume residual, de escassas décimas, nas últimas horas de chuva, apurou esta sexta-feira o JA junto da empresa Águas do Algarve.


[https://1]


Face aos últimos dados disponíveis, de sexta-feira passada (13 de dezembro), o volume útil (aquele que está em condições físicas de ser utilizado face à altura a que se encontra o túnel de escoamento) da barragem de Odeleite cresceu de 21,52 para 22,02 hectómetros cúbicos, o que representa um crescimento percentual de 0,46%, de 19,78 para 20,24% da capacidade útil total.

Já a contígua barragem de Beliche passou de 7,35 para 7,52 hectómetros cúbicos, o que representa um crescimento de 0,38%, de 17,14% para 17,52%.

A mais beneficiada das três barragens de abastecimento público do Algarve foi Odelouca, que recebeu um pequeno “dilúvio” de 5,1 milhões de metros cúbicos nas últimas horas, o que fez saltar o volume útil de 25,78 para 30,84 hectómetros cúbicos. Em percentagem, o saldo é de 3,96%, de 20,11% para 24,05%

As chuvas dos últimos dois dias, impulsionadas pela depressão Elsa, provocaram um acréscimo de 0,8 milhões de litros no sistema de barragens Odeleite/Beliche, a sotavento da região, e 5,1 milhões na barragem de Odelouca, no barlavento, mas no total a quantidade que choveu nas últimas horas dá para menos de um mês de consumo médio no Algarve (29,5 dias).

Assim, aquelas três barragens, que abastecem toda a região do Algarve, estão muito longe de atingir as suas capacidades totais, reconheceu ao JA fonte da Águas do Algarve.

João Prudêncio


https://jornaldoalgarve.pt/chuva-ba...bfx41DXsdqIuf4TEgZ7rPDRtkbrII3ZecPdiIg32x2EUQ


----------



## trovoadas (21 Dez 2019 às 23:08)

efcm disse:


> Dados das Barragens do Algarve
> 
> As barragens de Odeleite e Beliche tiveram um crescimento de volume residual, de escassas décimas, nas últimas horas de chuva, apurou esta sexta-feira o JA junto da empresa Águas do Algarve.
> 
> ...


Essa notícia é de ontem... Também não percebi muito bem a pressa dado que ontem foi dia de chuva e ainda haviam grandes volumes de água a entrar. Hoje já devem ter subido mais um pouco e vão continuar encaixar água nos próximos dias. Parece-me que Funcho e Odelouca aumentarão significativamente mas também Odeleite e Beliche poderão subir bastante visto as suas bacias terem captado bastante água.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Dez 2019 às 23:27)

*Odeleite Ainda tem partes Secas*

http://safeplace52.blogspot.com/2019/12/odeleite-ainda-tem-partes-secas.html


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Dez 2019 às 23:47)

Boa noite,
Não tinha dito ainda isto, mas este Natal irá ser passado na terra do meu avô, Corte do Pinto, pela primeira vez desde há alguns anos. 

Neste momento, estou a reportar de Mértola. Estão 12°C neste momento, com céu limpo. De salientar os campos, que já estão, de certa maneira, esverdeados, após uma bela rega na passada semana. 

Nos próximos dias seguirei os dados da estação de El Granado, que é uma estação que está num relevo parecido à da Corte do Pinto e com dados relativamente à temperatura muito parecidos. Infelizmente, não vou apanhar com inversões térmicas até dia 26.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Dez 2019 às 03:19)

Boas,
A noite segue com vento moderado e algumas rajadas fortes de NW. Estão *14,5*C, *mas o ambiente está desagradável devido ao vento.

Apesar da estabilidade prevista nos próximos tempos, não vão surgir geadas. Nesta altura, com tempo anticiclónico, normalmente aparecem os dias de nevoeiro persistente, mas também não deve ser o caso.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Dez 2019 às 12:51)

Boa tarde, 
Aqui pela Corte do Pinto a noite foi relativamente quente. A mínima em El Granado foi de 7,5°C, mas aqui na Corte do Pinto deve ter sido um pouco menos fresca, mas mesmo assim abaixo de 10°C. Não houve formação de nevoeiro. 

Agora estão 18,0°C e céu limpo. A temperatura claramente vai superar os 20°C hoje.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Dez 2019 às 15:49)

Boas,
Nevoeiro pela manhã e alguns aguaceiros fracos durante o início da tarde de hoje, que apenas deram para molhar o chão. Neste momento, céu pouco nublado com tendência a limpar cada vez mais.
*16,8ºC* atuais.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Dez 2019 às 16:59)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> 70 mm a 90 mm acumulados no litoral algarvio, onde vês isso.. Acabei de verificar no site do IPMA e os valores ronda os 50 mm.
> Resumindo este mês nem sequer chega aos 50 mm.
> Os valores no litoral do Barlavento ronda os 90 a 110 mm, na foia cerca de 130 mm.
> Depois temos que juntar os pozinhos até dia 11..


Tens razão, amigo. A situação no litoral está pior do que eu pensava. 

No entanto, e mesmo assim, o IPMA não demonstra sequer a complexidade dos acumulados no Algarve. Basta ir um pouco para o Interior e os acumulados são claramente bem diferentes  

Esta estação da rede Wunderground em Santa Bárbara de Nexe acumulou 99 mm neste mês:
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ISANTABR6/graph/2019-12-22/2019-12-22/monthly/

Mais para o Interior, temos duas estações. Esta de São Brás acumulou 187 mm neste mês:
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ISOBRS1/graph/2019-12-31/2019-12-31/monthly/

Esta outra, de Querença, acumula 221 mm:
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IQUERE1/graph/2019-12-31/2019-12-31/monthly/

E ainda temos outra, em Tôr, que acumula 271 mm:
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ILOULM1/graph/2019-12-22/2019-12-22/monthly/

E eu pus estações que parecem ser mais fiáveis. Muitos destes acumulados gigantescos deveram-se sobretudo à precipitação orográfica ocorrida na quinta. Tôr só na quinta acumulou 113 mm. 
Isto sim explica a existência de cheias repentinas nas ribeiras da Serra. 
___________________________
Por aqui, na Corte do Pinto, o dia segue com algumas nuvens (os restos dos aguaceiros que afetaram o Norte hoje). A temperatura atingiu os 20ºC, e nos próximos dias deverá atingir os 23ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Dez 2019 às 18:12)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Tens razão, amigo. A situação no litoral está pior do que eu pensava.
> 
> No entanto, e mesmo assim, o IPMA não demonstra sequer a complexidade dos acumulados no Algarve. Basta ir um pouco para o Interior e os acumulados são claramente bem diferentes
> 
> ...


O litoral do sotavento (principalmente) só sai beneficiado com as cut-offs ou com situações idênticas àquela que ocorreu na segunda-feira (dia 16) em que as baixas pressões deixaram bastante em latitude. O evento do final da semana resumiu-se a uma "luta" entre o anticiclone e a depressão Elsa fazendo com que no extremo Sul não chovesse tanto. Ainda assim, já foi bom ter chovido bem na serras, porque pelo menos as ribeiras já correm e sempre vai entrando alguma água para as barragens...


----------



## joralentejano (22 Dez 2019 às 18:20)

Boas,
Deixo umas fotos tiradas hoje durante a caminhada. 
O Rio vai regressando ao caudal normal:









Marcas da valente cheia:




Alguns aguaceiros fracos, principalmente na serra:




Muita água nos campos, qualquer ribeiro corre e está tudo bem verdejante:




















Em alguns locais, está tudo florido. Se houve apenas uma geada, até ao momento, foi muito e parece continuar sem frio.




A ponte que ficou submersa e um arco-íris:




_______________________
*13,5ºC* atuais.


----------



## frederico (22 Dez 2019 às 19:01)

Com cut-offs e depressões a sudoeste de Sagres é comum até chover mais no litoral que nas serras. VRSA no entanto deve ter 70 mm e Cacela também. Tavira, Faro e Olhão é que estão pior. Na década passada houve várias cut-offs, esta década não me recordo de nenhuma de jeito. 

- No dia 25 de Agosto de 2007 uma cut-off deixou mais de 40 mm em estações do litoral do sotavento. 

- Antes disso no dia 27 de Janeiro de 2006 uma cut-off vinda de Noroeste deixou mais de 40 mm e salvou o mês, se não me engano esta deixou neve na serra do Caldeirão. 

- Nos dias 27 e 28 de Setembro de 2008 uma cut-off deixou mais de 100 mm em estações do sotavento, deixando assim o ano civil aproximadamente na média.

Dei três exemplos mas há muitos mais na década passada. Nesta década tem predominado a circulação de Noroeste que só beneficia as regiões do Norte e Centro.


----------



## comentador (22 Dez 2019 às 20:07)

Boa noite,

Hoje tivemos um dia com algumas nuvens e bons períodos de Sol. A temperatura continua bem amena, quer as máximas, quer as mínimas. Hoje não choveu, e os ribeiros continuam secos. Os solos já absorverem toda a chuva que caiu nesta última semana.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Dez 2019 às 21:16)

frederico disse:


> Com cut-offs e depressões a sudoeste de Sagres é comum até chover mais no litoral que nas serras. VRSA no entanto deve ter 70 mm e Cacela também. Tavira, Faro e Olhão é que estão pior. Na década passada houve várias cut-offs, esta década não me recordo de nenhuma de jeito.
> 
> - No dia 25 de Agosto de 2007 uma cut-off deixou mais de 40 mm em estações do litoral do sotavento.
> 
> ...



Maio de 2011 (Faro/Olhão), Novembro de 2015 (Albufeira), Fevereiro de 2017 (Olhão, Tavira e VRSA), estas 3 foram aquelas mais marcantes. Já há quase 3 anos, que não temos uma valente por aqui, daí termos valores baixos na precipitação.


----------



## trovoadas (23 Dez 2019 às 00:48)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Tens razão, amigo. A situação no litoral está pior do que eu pensava.
> 
> No entanto, e mesmo assim, o IPMA não demonstra sequer a complexidade dos acumulados no Algarve. Basta ir um pouco para o Interior e os acumulados são claramente bem diferentes
> 
> ...


Esse valor dessa estação da Tôr tem tudo para ser verídico e se calhar é o menor ali da zona. Hoje fui dar uma volta ao interior do Caldeirão ali a Norte de Alte/Salir e é impressionante! 
Parece que desabou o céu por lá. Ribeiras que nunca vi passarem por cima das pontes passaram. Aquilo deve ter sido o pandemónio total!
Só não houveram  estragos de maior porque aquilo é quase um "deserto"!
A ribeira de Arade ali na zona de Águas Frias /Zambujal apanhou uma cheia épica. As marcas de onde a água chegou são de ficar A barragem do Funcho já deve estar 100% e Odelouca deve de ir para os 70% nem que seja no fim de mês.
 Mais uma vez aquilo é uma zona completamente "cega" a nível de estações meteorológicas. Os mapas do ipma são uma risada face à realidade da zona 
Só realçar que este evento foi uma bênção ali para a zona que estava a ser altamente fustigada pela seca. Encheu tudo barragens, poços, ribeiros, ribeiras. Tudo corre! Mais para sul/litoral a chuva já não foi tanta daí termos ficado admirados com os vídeos de grandes cheias nas ribeiras. Por sorte e no caso da ribeira de Quarteira, por exemplo, os sistemas antigo dos solos xisto e cársico dos calcários comunicam pelo que muita desta água caída na serra entra ou é canalizada para o sistema Querença-Silves. Uma boa recarga portanto!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Dez 2019 às 01:21)

Boa noite,
Este primeiro dia de 5 dias que irei reportar aqui da Corte do Pinto, digamos, foi interessante. A máxima foi claramente acima dos 20°C. Em El Granado chegou aos 20,1°C, sendo que por aqui deve ter sido mais um bocadinho.  O dia foi soalheiro, apesar de uma ou outra nuvem mais escura durante a tarde. 

Neste momento estão 10,3°C na estação de El Granado (por aqui devem estar 11°C), e está a ocorrer formação de nevoeiro.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Dez 2019 às 02:35)

Boa Madrugada,
Nevoeiro bem cerrado por aqui, está tudo molhado. 
*11,9*C* com 100% hr.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Dez 2019 às 11:21)

Por aqui o nevoeiro dissipou-se há pouco. Neste momento está céu limpinho e tempo algo fresco. A mínima em El Granado foi de 10,2°C (aqui foi um pouco mais quente), e agora devem estar uns 15°C lá fora.  
Interessantes as diferenças entre o Interior Norte e o Interior Sul hoje. O Interior Norte teve inversão térmica bem pronunciada, já o Interior Sul não.  

Dia 25 é que vai ser! Temperaturas de 22°C com sol! Veremos o que acontece...


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Dez 2019 às 11:26)

Boas, volta a acalmia com céu pouco nublado e algum nevoeiro ainda no horizonte com 11.8ºC e 90% HR. Mínima de 7.5ºC e 0.2mm acumulados, presumivelmente do nevoeiro/morrinha da noite.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Dez 2019 às 13:37)

trovoadas disse:


> Esse valor dessa estação da Tôr tem tudo para ser verídico e se calhar é o menor ali da zona. Hoje fui dar uma volta ao interior do Caldeirão ali a Norte de Alte/Salir e é impressionante!
> Parece que desabou o céu por lá. Ribeiras que nunca vi passarem por cima das pontes passaram. Aquilo deve ter sido o pandemónio total!
> Só não houveram  estragos de maior porque aquilo é quase um "deserto"!
> A ribeira de Arade ali na zona de Águas Frias /Zambujal apanhou uma cheia épica. As marcas de onde a água chegou são de ficar A barragem do Funcho já deve estar 100% e Odelouca deve de ir para os 70% nem que seja no fim de mês.
> ...



Podemos dizer, que o São Pedro desta vez, acertou na muge aonde foi mijar.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Dez 2019 às 16:17)

Nevoeiro no horizonte durante todo o dia por aqui, e começa a ficar encoberto à medida que o nevoeiro se aproxima de novo. Vai baixando a temp. com 12.4ºC e 91% HR.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Dez 2019 às 18:49)

Boa Noite,
Madrugada e manhã com muito nevoeiro que persistiu durante a tarde, mas apenas em altura. Entretanto, foi preciso cair a noite para se dissipar. 
Notável diferença entre Portalegre e Arronches como é habitual nestas situações.
Portalegre com o termómetro do carro a marcar 16ºC:




Arronches com 12ºC








____________
*0.3mm* acumulados na netatmo devido ao nevoeiro.

Máx: *13,1ºC*
Min: *10,5ºC*

Atual de *11,9ºC* com céu limpo e vento nulo.


----------



## frederico (23 Dez 2019 às 18:51)

Essa zona do Barrocal a Norte de Loulé e do centro da Serra do Caldeirão nos concelhos de Loulé e de São Brás é quase tão húmida quanto a Fóia.

A estação de São Brás de Alportel do SNIRH, por exemplo, tem *873 mm* de média anual, no entanto nos últimos 15 anos, salvo excepções esporádicas como 2006 ou 2010, tem tido valores muito baixos. E esta estação nem fica na zona mais chuvosa.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Dez 2019 às 19:16)

frederico disse:


> Essa zona do Barrocal a Norte de Loulé e do centro da Serra do Caldeirão nos concelhos de Loulé e de São Brás é quase tão húmida quanto a Fóia.
> 
> A estação de São Brás de Alportel do SNIRH, por exemplo, tem *873 mm* de média anual, no entanto nos últimos 15 anos, salvo excepções esporádicas como 2006 ou 2010, tem tido valores muito baixos. E esta estação nem fica na zona mais chuvosa.


Mesmo tendo médias bastante elevadas de precipitação, continuo a achar que ter mais de 200 mm de precipitação numa semana e numa zona generalizada é claramente impressionante. Estamos a falar de 20 a 35% da média anual, *numa semana*.  

E não foi só naquela zona da Serra do Caldeirão. Ainda me lembro de ter dito que em Faz Fato tinha caído 55 mm na quarta, depois daquela discussão toda sobre as "flash floods" nas ribeiras, e inclusive disse que em Alcoutim deveria ter caído mais de 60 mm. 
Faz Fato nem sequer é muito longe da costa (digo por experiência própria), e deve ter acumulado, na semana anterior, uns 140/160 mm. Se a localidade acumulou 55 mm num dia, aposto que mais para o interior, nas zonas serrana do Nordeste Algarvio, tenham caído uns 100 a 110 mm na quinta e mais de 200 mm na semana. Continua a ser impressionante para uma zona com uma média de 500 a 700 mm.  
________________
Por aqui o dia foi de sol e foi possível inclusive ver, durante, as nuvens de nevoeiro bem ao longe, a Norte, que fizeram um efeito bastante bonito ao anoitecer.  Neste momento, El Granado mede uma temperatura de 13,8°C. Por aqui a temperatura atual deve estar parecida. Esta noite está com um luar espetacular aqui na Corte do Pinto. Oxalá que a Charneca tivesse esta visão do universo que tenho por cá nestes dias.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Dez 2019 às 19:22)

Tal como previsto, o vento virou para o quadrante leste e a temperatura começou a disparar, o nevoeiro está já em dissipação também. 11.2ºC, dos 10.6ºC.


----------



## frederico (23 Dez 2019 às 19:39)

O Faz Fato na normal 1941-1970 tinha praticamente 700 mm de média anual, logo mais de 200 mm acima de VRSA e cerca de 150 mm acima de Cacela e de Martinlongo. Aquilo está na continuação da serra de Água dos Fusos, que é uma pequena barreira de condensação que separa o litoral do vale da ribeira do Beliche.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (23 Dez 2019 às 20:07)

Hoje passei por zonas do Alentejo como Vendas Novas, Lavre, Montemor-o-Novo, Mora, Cabeção, Pavia, Vimieiro, Estremoz, e vi os  campos estavam com bastante água.

Esta foto foi tirada na zona do Parque do Gameiro, perto do Fluviário de amora.


.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (23 Dez 2019 às 20:09)

Fluviário de Mora.


----------



## comentador (23 Dez 2019 às 20:27)

Boa noite

Em Alvalade o dia amanheceu com céu muito nublado que se dissipou a meio da manhã, ficando o céu praticamente limpo e uma boa tarde de Sol. As temperaturas continuam bastante amenas para a época.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Dez 2019 às 20:52)

Boas, por aqui, dia com sol e alguma nebulosidade embora com nevoeiro pela hora do almoço na parte baixa da cidade junto à ria.

Com tanto nevoeiro por aqui, o fim do mundo deve estar próximo. 

Máxima: 16.9ºC
mínima: 10.0ºC

Desejo a todos umas boas festas.


----------



## N_Fig (23 Dez 2019 às 22:29)

comentador disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Em Alvalade o dia amanheceu com céu muito nublado que se dissipou a meio da manhã, ficando o céu praticamente limpo e uma boa tarde de Sol. As temperaturas continuam bastante amenas para a época.


Um pouco de off-topic: depois de hoje ter visto fotos de Alvalade aqui no fórum com um nevoeiro desgraçado, fiquei bastante atarantado com este comentário, até que entendi que não é o mesmo Alvalade...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Dez 2019 às 00:50)

Boa noite, 
Ontem foi um dia soalheiro aqui pela Corte do Pinto. Segui-me pelos dados de El Granado, mas pelos vistos vou ter que me seguir pelos dados da estação de Corte de Sines, já que passei por El Granado e aquilo, pelos vistos, está num vale.  
Por exemplo, ontem de madrugada nem sequer se formou nevoeiro por aqui. Já em El Granado houve, por os dados do ponto de orvalho estarem tão próximos do valor da temperatura. Por aqui apenas se formaram umas névoas, mais nada. 
Ao final da tarde, o céu estava espetacular, com a cor do pôr-do-sol nas massas de névoas e nevoeiros a Norte. 

Agora continua o céu limpo e estão 9,3°C. Ao contrário de ontem, hoje não há vento, logo as temperaturas estão a descer como o caraças.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Dez 2019 às 10:58)

Boas. 18.1ºC e vento moderado de ENE. É primavera agora...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Dez 2019 às 17:11)

Boa tarde, 
Por aqui o dia de hoje, véspera de Natal, está a ser um dia bem primaveril e com temperaturas características de abril.   
A mínima foi de 5,1°C em Corte de Sines. Durante a noite ainda caiu uma grande orvalhada, que acumulou 0,3 mm. Podemos dizer inclusive que choveu no Natal.  

Agora estão 21,0°C e céu totalmente limpo. Esta já atingiu os 24,3°C hoje, e quase de certeza que será a máxima de hoje por Corte de Sines. 
À medida que anoitece, a temperatura começa a ter uma queda livre. Está na hora de começar a preparar a ceia. Será mesmo uma _nochebuena. _(perceberam o trocadilho? )

*Feliz Natal a todos os membros do fórum! *


----------



## joralentejano (24 Dez 2019 às 19:05)

Boa Noite,
Dia com algumas nuvens altas e ameno.





Máx: *20,2ºC*
Min: *7,1ºC*

Atual de *13,8ºC*. 

*UM SANTO E FELIZ NATAL PARA TODOS! *


----------



## comentador (24 Dez 2019 às 19:57)

N_Fig disse:


> Um pouco de off-topic: depois de hoje ter visto fotos de Alvalade aqui no fórum com um nevoeiro desgraçado, fiquei bastante atarantado com este comentário, até que entendi que não é o mesmo Alvalade...



Boa noite!
Sou natural de Évora, mas vivo em Alvalade do Sado, não é Alvalade (Lisboa). Vila do concelho de Santiago do Cacém, localizada junto ao rio Sado. 
Hoje o dia foi de céu limpo e temperaturas bem amenas, um dia típico de Primavera. 
Desejo a todos os membros deste Fórum Boas Festas e um Feliz Natal, com saudações meteorológicas. Bem hajam.


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Dez 2019 às 23:09)

Boas,
Por aqui o dia foi primaveril e a noite segue amena com 15°c na véspera de Natal, ou seja a lareira não está acessa.
Bom Natal a todos, principalmente com saúde que é o mais importante de tudo.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Dez 2019 às 00:11)

E eu a pensar que a festa tinha acabado.  
Depois da ceia de Natal passada com uns amigos na aldeia vizinha de Corte da Azinha, formou-se um nevoeiro bem espesso por lá. Mal se via a estrada! 

No entanto, à medida que se subia o vale do Chança em direção à Corte do Pinto (Corte da Azinha fica no começo da encosta), o nevoeiro desapareceu e a temperatura subiu, assim de repente, uns 2,5°C. Por aqui estão neste momento 10°C e céu limpo.  

*Offtopic*: O concelho de Mértola foi um dos primeiros a ter eletricidade em todo o país (com a Mina de São Domingos) e o último a ter também. Corte da Azinha foi, talvez, a última localidade a receber eletricidade em todo o país, sendo que apenas a recebeu em finais de 2017. Grande parte das localidades da zona apenas receberam eletricidade nos últimos 7 a 10 anos (com as claras exceções das sedes de freguesia e da Mina de São Domingos).  
Com a água canalizada passou-se a mesma coisa: grande parte das localidades apenas a recebeu há menos de 10 anos (a aldeia de Montes Altos só a recebeu em princípios deste ano) e há ainda montes que não têm água canalizada. 
O saneamento apenas chega a 55% das localidades mertolenses. 
É por estas razões que gosto tanto desta região do leste do Guadiana: é uma região tão despovoada e tão remota que muitas das coisas que nos são garantidas hoje em dia não o são nesta região.


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Dez 2019 às 00:58)

Sul com belas temperaturas máximas para um dos dias mais pequenos do ano:


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Dez 2019 às 10:56)

Boas e festas felizes  Por aqui a noite foi toda de vento moderado constante de ENE, o que não deixou a mínima baixar dos *14.6ºC*... parece que estamos em Março  Sigo agora com 18.8ºc e 40% HR com vento moderado de ESE.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Dez 2019 às 11:32)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Sul com belas temperaturas máximas para um dos dias mais pequenos do ano:



Aljezur a não dar hipotese com 23,8 graus de máxima .


----------



## frederico (25 Dez 2019 às 18:29)

Já saiu o relatório hídrico espanhol de dia 20 de Dezembro. 

Alguns valores de acumulados desde o dia 1 de Outubro. 

Cádis: 100.8 mm
Huelva: 150.8 mm
Sevilha: 151.7 mm
Badajoz: 169.8 mm
Cáceres: 235.6 mm
Málaga: 106.9 mm
Jerez de La Frontera: 140.1 mm

http://www.aemet.es/documentos_d/se...ancia_clima/balancehidrico/bhboldec201935.pdf

Apesar de ter chovido um pouco mais que no sotavento a distribuição foi desigual, tendo chovido mais na serra Morena e Estremadura e menos na região de Cádiz e Málaga que estão com um acumulado total idêntico ao do sotavento. As médias anuais de Cádiz e de Málaga são superiores a 500 mm. 

Portanto a seca já crónica persiste instalada no sotavento algarvio e no sudoeste de Espanha.


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Dez 2019 às 22:18)

Hoje ainda pior, Castro Verde com* 24,4ºC* horária!


----------



## trovoadas (25 Dez 2019 às 22:48)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Hoje ainda pior, Castro Verde com* 24,4ºC* horária!


Com este clima é dizer adeus às nossas espécies autócnes... Estão adaptadas a um clima que já não é este. Os eucaliptos adoram!
Ontem e hoje foi um esforço andar de manga comprida na rua. Mesmo a mais fina do guarda fato! É um pesadelo este tempo nesta altura assim como escolher a roupa a usar...


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Dez 2019 às 22:57)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Hoje ainda pior, Castro Verde com* 24,4ºC* horária!



Verdade, um absurdo, na volta ainda chegou aos 25 graus.
Deve ser recorde da estação, não?


----------



## frederico (25 Dez 2019 às 23:05)

trovoadas disse:


> Com este clima é dizer adeus às nossas espécies autócnes... Estão adaptadas a um clima que já não é este. Os eucaliptos adoram!
> Ontem e hoje foi um esforço andar de manga comprida na rua. Mesmo a mais fina do guarda fato! É um pesadelo este tempo nesta altura assim como escolher a roupa a usar...



A máxima recorde para este mês, no período 71-2000 em Beja foi de 22º C. Esse valor de Castro Verde pode mesmo ser um recorde absoluto para essa estação.


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Dez 2019 às 23:14)

jonas_87 disse:


> Verdade, um absurdo, na volta ainda chegou aos 25 graus.
> Deve ser recorde da estação, não?


Possivelmente...


----------



## frederico (25 Dez 2019 às 23:21)

trovoadas disse:


> Com este clima é dizer adeus às nossas espécies autócnes... Estão adaptadas a um clima que já não é este. Os eucaliptos adoram!
> Ontem e hoje foi um esforço andar de manga comprida na rua. Mesmo a mais fina do guarda fato! É um pesadelo este tempo nesta altura assim como escolher a roupa a usar...



Para o ano não há muita amêndoa, se falha a chuva em Outubro e Novembro é quase garantido que não há muita amêndoa no ano seguinte. E vai ser também fraco de azeitona, figo e alfarroba. Os citrinos apesar do regadio são também afectados, quando chove na altura certa nota-se logo na qualidade da laranja na Primavera e Verões seguintes, mais sumarenta e doce.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (25 Dez 2019 às 23:31)

Agora avizinha se um longo período sem chuva se calhar de algumas semanas, pelo que veremos qual será o comportamento das barragens.. em principio ainda deverão continuar a encher.. mais um pouco!!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Dez 2019 às 01:19)

Boa noite,
Por aqui, o dia foi bem quente, inclusive quente demais. A máxima foi de 22,6°C em Corte de Sines, um pouco menos quente que ontem (24,3°C), mas mesmo assim 10°C acima da média para o mês. 

Por outro lado, as noites por aqui têm sido fantásticas para ver o céu noturno, com pouca nebulosidade e lua nova.  Já nas zonas mais no vale, a história tem sido outra. Neste momento ainda estão 10,1°C e está um céu limpíssimo.


----------



## frederico (26 Dez 2019 às 01:23)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Boa noite,
> Por aqui, o dia foi bem quente, inclusive quente demais. A máxima foi de 22,6°C em Corte de Sines, um pouco menos quente que ontem (24,3°C), mas mesmo assim 10°C acima da média para o mês.
> 
> Por outro lado, as noites por aqui têm sido fantásticas para ver o céu noturno, com pouca nebulosidade e lua nova.  Já nas zonas mais no vale, a história tem sido outra. Neste momento ainda estão 10,1°C e está um céu limpíssimo.



Estás numa das melhores zonas da Europa para ver o céu, com pouca poluição luminosa. Aproveita!


----------



## trovoadas (26 Dez 2019 às 13:07)

frederico disse:


> Para o ano não há muita amêndoa, se falha a chuva em Outubro e Novembro é quase garantido que não há muita amêndoa no ano seguinte. E vai ser também fraco de azeitona, figo e alfarroba. Os citrinos apesar do regadio são também afectados, quando chove na altura certa nota-se logo na qualidade da laranja na Primavera e Verões seguintes, mais sumarenta e doce.


Assim não vai haver é nada! À umas semanas as árvores estavam em secura extrema agora levaram com uma boa rega mas estão meio que adormecidas. Entretanto levam com umas 3 semanas ou mais de secura e temperaturas altas para a época. Vamos ver se quando começarem a acordar, lá para Março, não têm a raiz seca, outra vez. Na Primavera é que vamos ver o que resta de muitas Figueiras, Amêndoeiras e Alfarrobeiras. Mesmo os pomares tratados, onde não têm regadio, estão em muito mau estado!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Dez 2019 às 14:25)

De regresso a casa depois dumas "férias". Estou a reportar neste momento de Portel, depois de um belo almoço. À pouco o carro media 16,5°C e está céu limpo.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Dez 2019 às 14:32)

Boas,
Ontem dia nublado por nuvens altas, que impediram a temperatura de subir mais. No entanto, os dias têm sido bem amenos.
Uma foto na Barragem do Caia:





As temperaturas mínimas também não têm descido muito porque tem havido nevoeiro.

Neste momento estão *18,4ºC* com céu pouco nublado.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Dez 2019 às 18:44)

Boa Noite,
Mais um dia com nuvens altas. Ultimamente, depressões nos Açores só dão disto, já lá vai o tempo em que também vinha ter cá boa chuva. 
Poente hoje, em Portalegre:




____________
As temperaturas mantém-se amenas e só devem baixar mais no final do ano.
Máx: *18,5ºC*
Min: *8,8ºC*

Neste momento, *11,1ºC*


----------



## Tonton (26 Dez 2019 às 22:04)

A máxima horária da rede IPMA do dia de Natal foi de 24,8ºC na Zambujeira...


----------



## joselamego (27 Dez 2019 às 13:49)

Alcácer do sal 
Segundo carro 20,5°C
Céu limpo 
Já vi alguma água nas planícies

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (27 Dez 2019 às 15:08)

Ourique 
Céu limpo 
Campos com alguma água,.mas menos , nota se a diferença entre  Norte e  Centro 
21°C, segundo sensor do carro 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## comentador (27 Dez 2019 às 16:16)

Boa tarde,

Aqui os dias têm sido soalheiros com algum nevoeiro matinal e algum arrefecimento nocturno e vento fraco. Tempo típico de alguns anos para cá. Voltarei quando o tempo mudar, não vale apena vir aqui escrever sempre o mesmo. Quem sabe lá para Março/Abril ou se chover. Bom ano 2020 a todos, até lá....


----------



## joselamego (27 Dez 2019 às 16:39)

Monchique 
17°C

Um bom filho sempre volta a casa !









Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (27 Dez 2019 às 18:17)

Portimão 
16°C














Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (27 Dez 2019 às 21:49)

Boas,
Mais um dia, mais do mesmo.  Algumas nuvens altas e ambiente ameno. Sem grandes inversões, ao contrário de outros locais onde é comum acontecer, devido ás brisas de leste. A EMA de Elvas normalmente também regista mínimas baixas, mas tem acontecido o mesmo que por aqui.
Algumas fotos de hoje:




Belíssima fonte, com um nascente bem forte. 












__________________
Máx: *18,5ºC*
Min: *7,3ºC*

*12,9ºC* atuais com vento fraco de NE.


----------



## joselamego (27 Dez 2019 às 21:51)

Portimão 
Céu limpo 
12°C
Segundo a App weather channel





Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Dez 2019 às 01:30)

Bem, vai lá vai.  Sigo com 15.2ºC por aqui neste momento. Portalegre era a estação mais quente do país às 0h.


----------



## joselamego (28 Dez 2019 às 12:14)

Boas 
A caminho de Beja 
Ourique 
19°C
Céu limpo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (28 Dez 2019 às 12:41)

Beja
Céu limpo 
18°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Agreste (28 Dez 2019 às 12:44)

estou em modo verão...
daqui a pouco passo pela praia...

almoço grelhados de peixe... tal como no verão.
só não há é o belo tomate.

os invernos acabaram.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Dez 2019 às 12:56)

Agreste disse:


> estou em modo verão...
> daqui a pouco passo pela praia...
> 
> almoço grelhados de peixe... tal como no verão.
> ...



Não tens o belo tomate, de produção sazonal, típico do verão, mas tens sempre o tomate que é criado nas estufas, principalmente de Espanha, que por norma sabe a tudo menos a tomate. Eu prefiro sempre consumir os legumes/frutas, na sua altura dita normal, e podiamos muito mais falar sobre toda a pegada de carbono que envolve muito desses produtos, que por vezes viajam milhares de quilómetros, para virem do outro lado do mundo, e quando nós temos cá boas condições endafoclimáticas, na zona de Alentejo e Algarve principalmente.


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Dez 2019 às 15:44)

Boas,
20°c por aqui, sim 20°c em fins de Dezembro, está aberta a época balnear...
Não fossem os dias "pequenos" e teríamos certamente temperaturas a rondar os 30°c em muitos locais.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Dez 2019 às 16:04)

Davidmpb disse:


> Boas,
> 20°c por aqui, sim 20°c em fins de Dezembro, está aberta a época balnear...
> Não fossem os dias "pequenos" e teríamos certamente temperaturas a rondar os 30°c em muitos locais.


É o chamado verão do Natal...


----------



## joselamego (28 Dez 2019 às 16:59)

Estou em Beja 
Já vivi um ano aqui (2015/2016)
Não me lembro de um dezembro com 20°C 
Temperatura atual 
No parque da cidade muita gente a passear, crianças, a aproveitar o sol






Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (28 Dez 2019 às 18:00)

Boas,
Realmente dia com uma temperatura algo elevada para esta altura, no entanto, alguma inversão já mais notável por aqui.
Sempre dá para uns passeios pelo campo 












_____________
Máx: *20,5ºC*
Min: *5,8ºC*

Neste momento, *13,3ºC* com vento nulo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Dez 2019 às 20:36)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e está normal para a época. 

Máxima: 17.0ºC
mínima: 10.7ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Dez 2019 às 22:10)

Boas, máxima de uns impressionantes 21.1ºC.  Sigo neste momento com 15.1ºC e 37% HR com vento fraco do quadrante norte, vai tendendo para leste por vezes. Pelas 20h ia chegando aos 20ºC de novo simplesmente com a intensificação do vento de leste... 

Dezembro onde estás?


----------



## joselamego (29 Dez 2019 às 13:39)

Boas
Beja 
Céu limpo 
17°C
Segundo as estações meteorológicas da Cidade 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (29 Dez 2019 às 15:24)

Boas,
Mínima de *3,6ºC*. 
Entretanto, Portalegre com mínima horária de 15,2ºC e esteve toda a noite a rondar os 16ºC. 

Neste momento estão *18,3ºC*.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Dez 2019 às 21:48)

Hoje ao final do dia, durante uma caminhada, foi bastante notável a diferença de temperatura entre um vale onde passa um pequeno ribeiro e um local de maior altitude (acima de 300m). Neste último, sentia-se mesmo bem o vento morno na cara.
Cá fica o mapa topográfico com os dois locais assinalados (com a respetiva cor quanto àquilo que reportei):





Por aqui, *6,7ºC* e 91% hr VS* 16,3ºC* e 12% de hr na última hora em Portalegre. 

No Interior Centro as estações em altitude estão na mesma, mas tirando a de Pampilhosa sempre registam umas temperaturas mais baixas.


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Dez 2019 às 22:00)

A humidade na EMA de Portalegre e noutras zonas altas do Centro e Sul (Fóia) são impressionantes. Por aqui só nos últimos 5 min a humidade já variou uns 20%, assim que a pequena brisa que está vira mais para leste, a humidade dá um tombo instantaneamente...

Sigo então com 14.8ºC e 33% HR.

Humidade na última hora, cada ponto é um minuto.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Dez 2019 às 22:47)

17ºC e 9% de humidade na última hora em Portalegre 

Ligeira brisa de Leste por aqui neste momento, mas não há alterações. A temperatura apenas desce mais lentamente, *6,1ºC* atuais.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Dez 2019 às 18:16)

> *Portalegre: agricultura “agradece” chuva de dezembro mas as barragens precisam de mais água*
> 
> No Alto Alentejo, a situação agrícola mudou para melhor, despois da chuva que caiu neste mês de dezembro, ainda assim a situação de seca está longe de estar resolvida.
> Segundo Fermelinda Carvalho, presidente da Associação de Agricultores do Distrito de Portalegre, as chuvas de dezembro vieram alterar favoravelmente o panorama da agricultura, há pastagens e searas a nascer e as barragens de pequena dimensão estão cheias.
> ...


__________________
Boa Noite,
Camada significativa de geada pela manhã, mas a tarde foi novamente amena e com céu praticamente limpo. 












____________
Máx: *16,9ºC*
Min: *1,3ºC*

*8,5ºC* neste momento.


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Dez 2019 às 20:24)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo.

Máxima. 15.7ºC
mínima: 8.3ºC
actual: 9.6ºC

Uma noite tropical na passagem de ano, devia ser obrigatório. 

Bom Ano a todos!


----------



## Gerofil (30 Dez 2019 às 23:12)

Estremoz: máxima recorde para um mês de Dezembro com *19,4 ºC* no dia de Natal (pelo menos desdxe 2007).


----------



## joralentejano (30 Dez 2019 às 23:58)

*2,5ºC *e 100% hr. Boa mínima em perspetiva, caso não apareça nevoeiro ou vento.


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Dez 2019 às 00:02)

Por aqui 12.6ºC e 65% HR, bem longe da secura de ontem. Vento fraco.


----------



## joralentejano (31 Dez 2019 às 16:43)

Boas,
Último dia do ano com a primeira mínima negativa da época. No entanto, devido ao facto de aparecer algum vento ao longo da noite, a geada não foi muito densa.
O dia segue mais fresco, mas agradável. Alguma névoa presente.
















__________
Mínima de -*0,6ºC*

Neste momento, *15,3ºC*.

Na netatmo, Dezembro termina com *109mm* e 2019 com *428.2mm*. Safou-se nos últimos dois meses e em poucos dias.

Bom Ano de 2020 para todos!  Que traga muitas coisas boas e claro, muitos e interessantes eventos meteorológicos.


----------

